# Think About It; COVID Masks and Islamist Face Coverings...Submission Much?



## Slippy

Islamists been covering up the faces of their bitches for thousands of years to show who is boss...

Still wanna wear a mask?


----------



## Wedrownik

I have to say that this is the most ignorant statememt I heard to date regarding face masks.....

Btw - ninjas covered their faces as well....


----------



## Slippy

Wedrownik said:


> I have to say that this is the most ignorant statememt I heard to date regarding face masks.....
> 
> Btw - ninjas covered their faces as well....


I'll argue that there is more ignorant stuff said and done regarding this COVID bullshat and masks. But excellent point about ninjas wearing masks!


----------



## 23897

And where are all the ninjas now? How did mask wearing work out for them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

Wedrownik said:


> ...
> 
> Btw - ninjas covered their faces as well....


Does the ruling elite mandate that ninjas wear masks? Or do they do it on their own?


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> And where are all the ninjas now? How did mask wearing work out for them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They now walk freely among us, undetected.


----------



## 23897

The last ninja is hardly undetected....

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...i-63-hear-needle-drop-room-kill-20-paces.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Out here in Fly Over Country, we don't wear no stinkin' masks.
Wife and I even went maskless into our county tax collector's office to renew the license plates on 3 vehicles and 3 trailers.
No one said a word about it, they were really friendly.


----------



## Hemi45

I say this tongue in cheek-ish ... where are all the people who used to scream about government surveillance??? Masks are like the freaking golden ticket - lol!

The glass is filled to 50% capacity. Could be half empty or half full, right? Just trying to end this crazy year with a positive spin


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Hemi45 said:


> I say this tongue in cheek-ish ... where are all the people who used to scream about government surveillance??? Masks are like the freaking golden ticket - lol!
> 
> The glass is filled to 50% capacity. Could be half empty or half full, right? Just trying to end this crazy year with a positive spin


I know!! It must feel pretty silly to walk into a liquor store wearing a mask, and come back out with less money than you had!!


----------



## Wedrownik

Hemi45 said:


> I say this tongue in cheek-ish ... where are all the people who used to scream about government surveillance??? Masks are like the freaking golden ticket - lol!
> 
> The glass is filled to 50% capacity. Could be half empty or half full, right? Just trying to end this crazy year with a positive spin


I am still feeling funny walking into a bank while carrying a gun and wearing a mask 

Regarding Ninjas: they're still around.... Well hidden.... And now that everyone has a mask on, they might be closer then you think


----------



## Ragnarök

Wedrownik said:


> I have to say that this is the most ignorant statememt I heard to date regarding face masks.....
> 
> Btw - ninjas covered their faces as well....[/QUOTE
> 
> Face Masks are meant to subject you. If you think Slippy is ignorant you may want to check your temperature. I sense you have a fever.


----------



## Ragnarök

For the record ninjas are mindless twits


----------



## SAR-1L

Ah look another useless internet argument... pass. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Sasquatch

Wedrownik said:


> I have to say that this is the most ignorant statememt I heard to date regarding face masks.....
> 
> Btw - ninjas covered their faces as well....


This is a strawman argument. Ninja's covered their faces because _they_ wanted to, not because they were told to. In the case of both Muslim women and politicians enacting edicts of mask wearing you are being ordered to wear the mask.
@Slippy This same thought came to me a while back. It is simply another form of control.


----------



## Camel923

Yep. Much there. Thought about if while watch a female reporter wearing a green(color of Islam) mask.


----------



## Redneck

Slippy said:


> Islamists been covering up the faces of their bitches for thousands of years to show who is boss...
> 
> Still wanna wear a mask?


Yes, because wearing a mask has always been considered a tool preppers would use during a pandemic. Here is a discussion from 3 years ago. https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...spread-disease-during-pandemic-post-shtf.html

Consider how many preppers have masks in their stores & had them prior to this version. But because the wearing of a mask has been politicized, as in this discussion, people like me who are at risk, are shamed. I wish people would just shut up. Wear a mask if you think it helps. Don't wear one, if not in a location where government or a business requires one, if that makes you feel superior. No need to shame people for their views. I remember a time when conservatives touted INDIVIDUAL freedoms. Why should I be put down for doing what I think is right for ME?

BTW, Zorro wore a mask & I used to dress up as him as a child. Batman & Robin also.


----------



## Slippy

******* said:


> Yes, because wearing a mask has always been considered a tool preppers would use during a pandemic. Here is a discussion from 3 years ago. https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...spread-disease-during-pandemic-post-shtf.html
> 
> Consider how many preppers have masks in their stores & had them prior to this version.  But because the wearing of a mask has been politicized, as in this discussion, people like me who are at risk, are shamed. I wish people would just shut up.  Wear a mask if you think it helps. Don't wear one, if not in a location where government or a business requires one, if that makes you feel superior. No need to shame people for their views. I remember a time when conservatives touted INDIVIDUAL freedoms. Why should I be put down for doing what I think is right for ME?
> 
> BTW, Zorro wore a mask & I used to dress up as him as a child. Batman & Robin also.


 @*******

Any examples of people shaming you would be appreciated!

Your friend,

Slippy!


----------



## hawgrider

Mask proponents suck fibers! Gawd some of you people just amaze me with your stupid. You masks will save people are the dumbest!


----------



## MisterMills357

Slippy said:


> Islamists been covering up the faces of their bitches for thousands of years to show who is boss...
> 
> Still wanna wear a mask?


You are right Slippy what are your marching orders? Do I need to find a chick and show her who is boss?



Wedrownik said:


> I have to say that this is the most ignorant statememt I heard to date regarding face masks.....
> 
> Btw - ninjas covered their faces as well....


If that is the most ignorant statement that you have heard, concerning masks: you need to listen to doctor Fauci more often. He is a regular fount of ignorance.



Slippy said:


> Does the ruling elite mandate that ninjas wear masks? Or do they do it on their own?


Ninjas do what ninjas do, and then they say, "to hell with who doesn't like it".



rice paddy daddy said:


> Out here in Fly Over Country, we don't wear no stinkin' masks.
> Wife and I even went maskless into our county tax collector's office to renew the license plates on 3 vehicles and 3 trailers.
> No one said a word about it, they were really friendly.


I went to SAL last night and got into with the manager, because I wasn't wearing a mask. And he shamed me, he said, don't come back in here without a mask!

I walked back to the house and got one, and then I walked back to the store. I looked for the guy and I slipped behind him stealthily, you know like a ninja. When he noticed me, I asked him if my mask was OK.

I think that I scared him:devil:. Ha,ha,ha, life can be fun.


----------



## Redneck

Slippy said:


> @*******
> 
> Any examples of people shaming you would be appreciated!
> 
> Your friend,
> 
> Slippy!


Just look above. I present you hawgrider.


----------



## Redneck

hawgrider said:


> Mask proponents suck fibers! Gawd some of you people just amaze me with your stupid. You masks will save people are the dumbest!


Read what you typed. Any dumb ******* with a 4th grade education knows better grammar than you... and yet you call others who happen to believe different than you stupid? Gawd

What kind of conservative thinks everyone should be in lockstep? Do you not believe in individual freedom? Do you not think I should be able to make my own choices without ridicule?


----------



## Robie

******* said:


> Yes, because wearing a mask has always been considered a tool preppers would use during a pandemic. Here is a discussion from 3 years ago. https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...spread-disease-during-pandemic-post-shtf.html
> 
> Consider how many preppers have masks in their stores & had them prior to this version. But because the wearing of a mask has been politicized, as in this discussion, people like me who are at risk, are shamed. I wish people would just shut up. Wear a mask if you think it helps. Don't wear one, if not in a location where government or a business requires one, if that makes you feel superior. No need to shame people for their views. I remember a time when conservatives touted INDIVIDUAL freedoms. Why should I be put down for doing what I think is right for ME?
> 
> BTW, Zorro wore a mask & I used to dress up as him as a child. Batman & Robin also.


Yup. I wore a mask when this China virus was first introduced. I had a 100 count pack in my medical box. I sanitized my hands more often also. I did everything I was supposed to...just in case.
I also am very high risk; overweight, smoker and heart problems.
I quit wearing the mask (except to go into a store) and buying into all the China-virus hype about 1 month after it all got started. I paid VERY close attention to everything I could read, listen to and watch. 
I made a personal decision that it was all BULL-SPIT, developed and put in place for a few specific reasons.

If you are one of the people donning a mask to go out to check your mailbox....alone....with no one else within 200' of you....then I apologize for making fun of you. I had no idea you were that sensitive or du...never mind.

You should wear a mask...if that's what makes you comfortable.


----------



## stevekozak

******* said:


> Read what you typed. Any dumb ******* with a 4th grade education knows better grammar than you... and yet you call others who happen to believe different than you stupid? Gawd
> 
> What kind of conservative thinks everyone should be in lockstep? Do you not believe in individual freedom? Do you not think I should be able to make my own choices without ridicule?


No. The Constitutional idea is that you are able to make your own choices, freely. There is no guarantee about ridicule from your peers. That would violate your peers 1st Amendment rights....:vs_wave:


----------



## Annie

You literally can't go into a store here in NJ without a mask. What's it like in other states?


----------



## Robie

Annie said:


> You literally can't go into a store here in NJ without a mask. What's it like in other states?


DE...mask upon entering a store.

I still see people driving alone with a mask on. I see people walking in the country/boonies alone, wearing a mask.


----------



## Redneck

Annie said:


> You literally can't go into a store here in NJ without a mask. What's it like in other states?


Required here too... and Mississippi is very conservative with Republican governor & legislature.


----------



## Redneck

Robie said:


> DE...mask upon entering a store.
> 
> I still see people driving alone with a mask on. I see people walking in the country/boonies alone, wearing a mask.


Robie, you might could see me driving with one on. I'm getting old & forgetful and have several times tried to enter a store when I forgot my mask. So now, I will put it on a little before arriving. I don't do so for protection but because I'm getting stupid.


----------



## Robie

******* said:


> Robie, you might could see me driving with one on. I'm getting old & forgetful and have several times tried to enter a store when I forgot my mask. So now, I will put it on a little before arriving. I don't do so for protection but because I'm getting stupid.


Tie a string around it and let it hang around your neck. That way, it's always with you.

I have a feeling you are going to be wearing one a long, long time....if you find yourself believing in all the propaganda you are being fed.


----------



## MisterMills357

hawgrider said:


> Mask proponents suck fibers! Gawd some of you people just amaze me with your stupid. You masks will save people are the dumbest!


Ain't it the truth.


----------



## Redneck

Robie said:


> I have a feeling you are going to be wearing one a long, long time....if you find yourself believing in all the propaganda you are being fed.


Nope. I hope to get a vaccine in a few months.


----------



## stevekozak

Robie said:


> DE...mask upon entering a store.
> 
> I still see people driving alone with a mask on. I see people walking in the country/boonies alone, wearing a mask.


I saw a freedom loving person driving down the freeway wearing a mask AND a face shield.....alone in the car......cause COVID is a sneaky bastard....talk about ninjas........


----------



## Robie

******* said:


> Nope. I hope to get a vaccine in a few months.


You better pay attention. Lord Fauci and other esteemed professionals are saying....you still need to wear a mask after receiving your wonder drug....that doesn't do anything to combat the new strain(s) coming out.


----------



## stevekozak

******* said:


> Nope. I hope to get a vaccine in a few months.


Welcome my son, welcome to the machine!!


----------



## SOCOM42

As I have posted before, it is mandatory in this state to wear one when entering a public access building.

The stores I go to have police at the entrance ways to make sure you have one on.

These are real cops not some crap rent a cops, they have the power to arrest you if you try to enter without one on.

I wear one when in the stores, then sanitize my hands when back in the Cherokee, mask also.

I am not pushing my luck, I have 2 strikes against me regarding COVID, will take vaccine in Feb. when I fit the guidelines.

They are dispensing it now in the state, both Pfizer and the Maderna, there is a mass program ongoing, both in Worc. and Bost.

I will make the choice as to taking it, if mandated, they can go F'K themselves!

I will also not carry around "identity papers" specifying that I have been inoculated, again they can go F'K themselves!


----------



## Robie

Well, if nothing else, the China virus cured deaths by the flu, heart-attacks, pneumonia, strokes and other things, including gun-shot wounds.


----------



## Robie

....and of course, just as the 20th of January approaches....it starts to come out that "they" were wrong.
How convenient.



> Another Covid lie blown out of the water as "reasons to be fearful" evaporate


https://www.thelibertybeacon.com/an...the-water-as-reasons-to-be-fearful-evaporate/


----------



## 23897

That link highlights this paper from Nature:

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-19802-w

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42

The hype over the virus is excessive and has been a political football for a year now.

But the realities are there no matter how you look at it, it is a killer in mufti.

IMHO this has worked exactly how the ***** bastards wanted it to work.

They did not care whether they lost a million or ten million peasants or more, less strain on the state.

No one was prepared for the events that poised themselves in the rampant run of the virus, how could they be???

You know those ***** bastards did it, then they are trying to deflect, blaming many other countries.


----------



## Robie

> No one was prepared for the events that poised themselves in the rampant run of the virus, how could they be???


----------



## MountainGirl

Robie said:


> You better pay attention. Lord Fauci and other esteemed professionals are saying....you still need to wear a mask after receiving your wonder drug....that doesn't do anything to combat the new strain(s) coming out.


Yep, there will always be something.

I like mask mandates for 3 reasons.

First, because masks are about as effective against covid as chicken wire is against a sandstorm, they give people a false sense of safety and the virus will spread quicker speeding up herd immunity.

Second, my bandana does fk with face ID cameras when I go to town.

Third, masks DO help keep others' crud, colds, butt-breath, spew & spray outta my space.

As far as the point of the topic, that horse left the barn when the public opened their veins to the subjugation of internet addiction. And you're worried about masks?

Match on a fire; don't mean much.


----------



## ActionJackson

hawgrider said:


> Mask proponents suck fibers! Gawd some of you people just amaze me with your stupid. You masks will save people are the dumbest!


^^^AMEN!!!^^^

The other day, I was thinking about how far down the pecking order modern men have come. I was comparing the frightened, pliable, easily-duped, compliant men of today to the Roman soldiers; and the Vikings; and those brave Pilgrims that floated across the Atlantic Ocean; and our Founding Fathers who fought George's powerful army of Red Coats; and the Pioneers who traveled across the dangerous and rugged and uncivilized American terrain; and our brave soldiers who've fought in numerous wars over the years. Those are the sorts of MEN we should aspire to be. The day I become a sniveling momma's boy petrified of the common cold is the day I hope one of you puts me out of my frightened misery.


----------



## hawgrider

******* said:


> Just look above. I present you hawgrider.


The mask proponent speaks! You are such a butt licker! 
Baaa baaa ba follow the sheep herder or you will get eatin by a wolf.

I award you the most pathetic sheep here on this board!


----------



## Redneck

Robie said:


> View attachment 110265


 @robbie, the worldwide reported deaths are approaching 1.8 million... not 488,729. I didn't check any other figures but that one jumped out as wrong. But I agree, our response has been way over the top.


----------



## hawgrider

******* said:


> Read what you typed. Any dumb ******* with a 4th grade education knows better grammar than you... and yet you call others who happen to believe different than you stupid? Gawd
> 
> What kind of conservative thinks everyone should be in lockstep? Do you not believe in individual freedom? Do you not think I should be able to make my own choices without ridicule?


Spelling and grammar nazis point out useless drivel to make their pathetic lives seem justified. Pffft! Weed pullers can't put meat on the table!


----------



## Robie

ActionJackson said:


> ^^^AMEN!!!^^^
> 
> The other day, I was thinking about how far down the pecking order modern men have come. I was comparing the frightened, pliable, easily-duped, compliant men of today to the Roman soldiers; and the Vikings; and those brave Pilgrims that floated across the Atlantic Ocean; and our Founding Fathers who fought George's powerful army of Red Coats; and the Pioneers who traveled across the dangerous and rugged and uncivilized American terrain; and our brave soldiers who've fought in numerous wars over the years. Those are the sorts of MEN we should aspire to be. The day I become a sniveling momma's boy petrified of the common cold is the day I hope one of you puts me out of my frightened misery.


It served it's purpose.
It looks like it succeeded in getting Donald Trump out of office and getting us well on our way to a global society.

If anyone disagrees with that assessment, there is still that ocean-front property in Nebraska for sale.


----------



## Redneck

Slippy said:


> @*******
> 
> Any examples of people shaming you would be appreciated!
> 
> Your friend,
> 
> Slippy!


 @Slippy, you need any more examples?


----------



## Robie

******* said:


> @robbie, the worldwide reported deaths are approaching 1.8 million... not 488,729. I didn't check any other figures but that one jumped out as wrong. But I agree, our response has been way over the top.


@readneck, does that include the deaths from gunshot wounds, old age, pneumonia, the flu, automobile accidents? 
I believe it does.
I've read stories almost everyday for the last several months of how the numbers have been inflated to fit their narrative.

But you are free to believe what you wish.


----------



## Redneck

Robie said:


> @readneck, does that include the deaths from gunshot wounds, old age, pneumonia, the flu, automobile accidents?
> I believe it does.
> I've read stories almost everyday for the last several months of how the numbers have been inflated to fit their narrative.
> 
> But you are free to believe what you wish.


I don't know. I was just letting you know that number looked wrong. It looks more like the US total. So where did that number come from if you believe it?


----------



## Robie

> So where did that number come from if you believe it?


It's probably an old .jpeg...dunno.

I would hope though, that you get the point of it.


----------



## ActionJackson

******* said:


> @robbie, the worldwide reported deaths are approaching 1.8 million... not 488,729. I didn't check any other figures but that one jumped out as wrong. But I agree, our response has been way over the top.


Nonsense. A bunch of power-mongers can "report" anything as long as they can use the "report" to scare people into submission. The facts are out there to be found. If you insist on believing the "fake news" Communist outlets then there's not much anyone can do for you. I suggest you find a nice, quiet, safe corner and hide from real life for the rest of your life. Now THAT's what I call living."


----------



## Redneck

ActionJackson said:


> Nonsense. A bunch of power-mongers can "report" anything as long as they can use the "report" to scare people into submission. The facts are out there to be found. If you insist on believing the "fake news" Communist outlets then there's not much anyone can do for you. I suggest you find a nice, quiet, safe corner and hide from real life for the rest of your life. Now THAT's what I call living."


And are you so naïve to think misinformation only applies to outlets you disagree with? All folks are being manipulated. If you think you aren't being manipulated, I've got some nice mountaintop ski property for you in Mississippi.


----------



## ActionJackson

Robie said:


> It served it's purpose.
> It looks like it succeeded in getting Donald Trump out of office and getting us well on our way to a global society.
> 
> If anyone disagrees with that assessment, there is still that ocean-front property in Nebraska for sale.


Yup. Funny how the reports about Covid are dying down while reports about gun violence are starting to increase. We can fully expect the fear-mongers to use this resurgence of anti-gun "reports" to further their anti-gun agenda. It's frustrating that otherwise "intelligent" Americans still believe the CNNs, MSNBCs, FAUXs, and other lame-stream "news" outlets. It's like a kid believing the promise of his abuser that "I will never hurt you again" followed by a bash in the face. When oh when will we learn that if a politician's or "news" reporter's lips are moving we're being LIED to? Apparently ... never.


----------



## ActionJackson

******* said:


> And are you so naïve to think misinformation only applies to outlets you disagree with? All folks are being manipulated. If you think you aren't being manipulated, I've got some nice mountaintop ski property for you in Mississippi.


At least you admit that you're being manipulated. That's a fresh start!!


----------



## Redneck

ActionJackson said:


> At least you admit that you're being manipulated. That's a fresh start!!


No, it will be a start when you likewise admit it.


----------



## ActionJackson

******* said:


> No, it will be a start when you likewise admit it.


I admitted it many years ago. It's why I no longer believe the MSM tripe!! Your turn!


----------



## 23897

@*******, @ActionJackson: can I get either of you a saucer of milk?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck

fangfarrier said:


> @*******, @ActionJackson: can I get either of you a saucer of milk?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, I enjoy debating folks with intelligence. Others, I ignore.


----------



## ActionJackson

fangfarrier said:


> @*******, @ActionJackson: can I get either of you a saucer of milk?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure what that has to do with being lied to by the MSM but, no thanks anyway. I'm currently drinking strong, black, unsweetened coffee (as opposed to "saucers of milk" or Kool-Aid).


----------



## Annie

Robie said:


> DE...mask upon entering a store.
> 
> I still see people driving alone with a mask on. I see people walking in the country/boonies alone, wearing a mask.


:vs_laugh: Yeah, it's a funny sight to see people alone in cars with masks on. Honestly there was a time or two I did that just because I forgot to take it off....When it's cold here I actually like to wear one when I'm out walking my musher dog.

I can see both sides to the mask thing, in a way... I hate that people are being required to wear one. That shows we're living in a commie society. But as for me, I've got to be super careful not to bring this covid thing home, 'cause I'm caring for my 86 year old mama who has bad respiratory problems and if she gets it, she's toast.


----------



## ActionJackson

******* said:


> Nah, I enjoy debating folks with intelligence. Others, I ignore.


^^^^


----------



## ActionJackson

Annie said:


> :vs_laugh: Yeah, it's a funny sight to see people alone in cars with masks on. Honestly there was a time or two I did that just because I forgot to take it off....When it's cold here I actually like to wear one when I'm out walking my musher dog.
> 
> I can see both sides to the mask thing, in a way... I hate that people are being required to wear one. That shows we're living in a commie society. But as for me, I've got to be super careful not to bring this covid thing home, 'cause I'm caring for my 86 year old mama who has bad respiratory problems and if she gets it, she's toast.


I'm all for making informed and calculated choices. Hope your mom is doing well (and you as well).

So far, I still haven't worn a mask for more than 10 minutes this year (random drug test required by my company). Everyone I know personally that tested positive for the Chinese cold had the sniffles for half a day then went back to work like nothing had happened. We know for a fact that there's a 99% recovery rate (give or take a half-a-percent).

Anyway ... we should all embrace our Constitutional freedoms and the right to make informed decisions.


----------



## Redneck

Annie said:


> :vs_laugh: Yeah, it's a funny sight to see people alone in cars with masks on. Honestly there was a time or two I did that just because I forgot to take it off....When it's cold here I actually like to wear one when I'm out walking my musher dog.
> 
> I can see both sides to the mask thing, in a way... I hate that people are being required to wear one. That shows we're living in a commie society. But as for me, I've got to be super careful not to bring this covid thing home, 'cause I'm caring for my 86 year old mama who has bad respiratory problems and if she gets it, she's toast.


I'm like you. Not only am I forgetful but my wife cares for her 100 year old aunt & her 99 year old mom. She is with them 4 days each week. 
I do everything possible to keep that virus, or any other pathogen, away. For me, it is not about politics but striving to keep them healthy. Now granted, if they were to catch it & die, many would say Covid didn't kill them... but it was their age. I just wish for them good health & as long a life as our Lord grants them.


----------



## hawgrider

******* said:


> I'm like you. Not only am I forgetful but my wife cares for her 100 year old aunt & her 99 year old mom. She is with them 4 days each week.
> I do everything possible to keep that virus, or any other pathogen, away. For me, it is not about politics but striving to keep them healthy. Now granted, if they were to catch it & die, many would say Covid didn't kill them... but it was their age. I just wish for them good health & as long a life as our Lord grants them.


I'll bet none of you were wearing masks to care for your elders prior to March 2020. Did you wear masks during the swine flu or regular flu and colds? No you didn't did you.

Sad to see you drank all your koolaid. Your pitcher is empty!


----------



## Piratesailor

Face masks are a totalitarian move. Nothing more and nothing less. There is overwhelming evidence that they don’t work. But many have drank the cool aide.

I was just thinking about “old people” and by old I mean OLD.. 90’s and up. We, the youngsters, do everything we can to protect the as they are the most vulnerable to the virus. But what do THEY think and want? Have you seen and read the tragedy of people in nursing homes that are alone, die alone (not from the virus) and just want to be with family?

I can talk about this with some experience having 2 family members in their mid-90’s and one almost 90. Thankfully they all live at their own homes. Basically their comments to me and the family is please do visit. Don’t stop because of this virus. Not a singe one of them will wear a mask or want any of the family to wear a mask. They are a pretty freaking smart group of people. 

Fatalism at 90? Not this group!! It’s called strength. 

Something America is sorely lacking these days.


----------



## Annie

hawgrider said:


> I'll bet none of you were wearing masks to care for your elders prior to March 2020. Did you wear masks during the swine flu or regular flu and colds? No you didn't did you.
> 
> Sad to see you drank all your koolaid. Your pitcher is empty!


The kids and I actually lived with mom and dad for a time while hubs and I were working on our own house. I was pregnant with #3 and caught pneumonia. I got better but dad caught it and he died. :sad2: That was back in '97. Not sayin' a mask would've helped, I don't know, maybe. But I hated that I gave him that pneumonia.


----------



## MisterMills357

This has turned into a raucous thread, and it is hilarious in parts of it. Excellent commentary by folks, let me give a shout-out to these guys. @*Slippy*, @*fangfarrier*, @*hawgrider* @*Robie*, @*stevekozak*, @ActionJackson.

I think that the forum is livelier because of these guys.


----------



## ActionJackson

******* said:


> I'm like you. Not only am I forgetful but my wife cares for her 100 year old aunt & her 99 year old mom. She is with them 4 days each week.
> I do everything possible to keep that virus, or any other pathogen, away. For me, it is not about politics but striving to keep them healthy. Now granted, if they were to catch it & die, many would say Covid didn't kill them... but it was their age. I just wish for them good health & as long a life as our Lord grants them.


I honestly do admire your compassion for others. Commendable!

However, wearing a mask won't stop the spread of Covid as we've seen over the past 10 or 11 months. They simply don't work. Watch someone wearing a mask on TV. They'll inevitably touch their face or mask several times during their few minutes on the screen. According to the "experts" touching the face or the mask is completely taboo and actually increases the chances of spreading the "plague." 

Sweden is about the only nation that didn't get all panicky about this situation and they're doing better than we are as well as most other countries. Herd Immunity!!!


----------



## ActionJackson

MisterMills357 said:


> This has turned into a raucous thread, and it is hilarious in parts of it. Excellent commentary by folks, let me give a shout-out to these guys. @*Slippy*, @*fangfarrier*, @*hawgrider* @*Robie*, @*stevekozak*, @ActionJacson
> 
> I think that the forum is livelier because of these guys.


I also give credit to @******* for having the courage to stand his ground even if it's not the popular (or correct) conclusion. If everyone believed in "lock step" with everyone else the place would be downright boring.


----------



## MisterMills357

ActionJackson said:


> I also give credit to @********* for having the courage to stand his ground even if it's not the popular (or correct) conclusion. If everyone believed in "lock step" with everyone else the place would be downright boring.


Oh, I do too, his commentary is good. But I had to stop somewhere , and you guys in my list, seemed to the best. When I listed people, , I started getting screwy results. So I had to stop the list. Uh oh, I misspelled your name, and it would not post.

Ex post facto shout out: @********* for honorable mention as the dissenting voice.


----------



## Robie

Why is it covid is a lot like gun deaths....
The more regulations put on it, the higher the cases.


----------



## Pir8fan

Slippy said:


> Islamists been covering up the faces of their bitches for thousands of years to show who is boss...
> 
> Still wanna wear a mask?


I've thought it was about nothing but control from Day 1. In my state, essential vs. non-essential businesses was determined by the Department of Revenue. It's all about money and control.


----------



## Prepared One

I still distrust anyone wearing a mask.......well........maybe not everyone. :devil:


----------



## Slippy

Annie said:


> You literally can't go into a store here in NJ without a mask. What's it like in other states?


I go everywhere without a mask on my face.

Nope, I accidentally forgot and told a fib...

1.) The hair cut place I usually go to asks that I wear a mask and they take my temp. The nice lady who cuts my hair escaped communism as a child (Ukraine or one of the eastern European former commie blocs) and she and I chuckle at the insanity of this thing. I wear the mask because I don't want or need to belittle the hairdressers.

2.) A few weeks ago, I wore a mask to pay my property taxes but wore it under my chin to make a point AND to make a joke about it as I handed over my check. The ladies in the tax office did not care one bit.

3.) My orthopedic surgeon's FRONT office when I go in for my regular cortisone shots. (Every 3 or 4 months) In the exam room, I take it off and my doc does not wear one either. Of course she has done surgery on me and most likely has seen me naked so we have that casual relationship thing going on...:vs_whistle:

Other than those 3 recent examples, 99% of the time I do not wear a mask.


----------



## Sasquatch

Sorry but "D' man" sees you even with your Covid mask on.

https://gcn.com/articles/2020/06/03/facial-recognition-masks.aspx?m=1

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

> I still distrust anyone wearing a mask.......well........maybe not everyone.


Be careful out there...


----------



## Weldman

I love this whole mask thing, ball cap, mask on some fake eye glasses and paying in cash I was never there. With all this facial recognition software coming out and if someone wants to track you through surveillance you can hide in plain sight now and no one blink an eye. 
While you are at it ditch the damn cell phone too.


----------



## MountainGirl

Sasquatch said:


> Sorry but "D' man" sees you even with your Covid mask on.
> 
> https://gcn.com/articles/2020/06/03/facial-recognition-masks.aspx?m=1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Well, hell.


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> I go everywhere without a mask on my face.
> 
> 2.) A few weeks ago, I wore a mask to pay my property taxes but wore it under my chin to make a point AND to make a joke about it as I handed over my check. The ladies in the tax office did not care one bit.


Ohhh I can see where it's appropriate that the tax collector should be wearing a masks. Damned ironic I think. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## 23897

Sasquatch said:


> Sorry but "D' man" sees you even with your Covid mask on.
> 
> https://gcn.com/articles/2020/06/03/facial-recognition-masks.aspx?m=1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wuhan again!

Let's try it on Tiffany Dover?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck

@Slippy, I have a question for you. When you sneeze out amongst others, do you cover your nose? When you cough in public, do you cover your mouth? If so, why? If not, who raised you?


----------



## 23897

******* said:


> @Slippy, I have a question for you. When you sneeze out amongst others, do you cover your nose? When you cough in public, do you cover your mouth? If so, why? If not, who raised you?


Oh! Oh! I know this answer! It's to stop BACTERIAL infections by water droplets! Wont stop airborne viruses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ActionJackson

Prepared One said:


> I still distrust anyone wearing a mask.......well........maybe not everyone. :devil:
> 
> View attachment 110267


Her mask is bigger than her over-the-shoulder-boulder-holder. Hahaha


----------



## ActionJackson

******* said:


> @Slippy, I have a question for you. When you sneeze out amongst others, do you cover your nose? When you cough in public, do you cover your mouth? If so, why? If not, who raised you?


The fact that most folks DO cover their mouths when they cough or sneeze is another good reason why masks aren't necessary. I think it would be pretty nasty to cough or sneeze into the mask. Grody!!


----------



## Redneck

fangfarrier said:


> Oh! Oh! I know this answer! It's to stop BACTERIAL infections by water droplets! Wont stop airborne viruses.


Let me give you a hint. All these microbes are spread by droplets from your mouth & nose... bacteria & viruses. Covid does not have wings & doesn't have a jet pack. The virus, as with other pathogens, hitches a ride on the droplets. Masks do a better job of stopping these droplets than your hand or arm does. Make sense?


----------



## Redneck

ActionJackson said:


> The fact that most folks DO cover their mouths when they cough or sneeze is another good reason why masks aren't necessary.


So why cover your mouth? What are you doing?


----------



## Weldman

Sasquatch said:


> Sorry but "D' man" sees you even with your Covid mask on.
> 
> https://gcn.com/articles/2020/06/03/facial-recognition-masks.aspx?m=1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Learn from the folks in Hong Kong on how to deal with those pesky invasive cameras and do like they do then if that's the case.


----------



## Weldman

.....


----------



## ActionJackson

******* said:


> So why cover your mouth? What are you doing?


Being polite, first of all. But also doing whatever is necessary NOT to trap all of those impurities under the mask that's now glued to my face.


----------



## Redneck

ActionJackson said:


> Being polite, first of all. But also doing whatever is necessary NOT to trap all of those impurities under the mask that's now glued to my face.


Exactly! Wearing a mask traps many of those droplets inside the mask & helps stop them from reaching others. Exactly the reason folks cover their face when they sneeze or cough.

To me wearing a mask during a pandemic is being polite... just like you covering when you sneeze.


----------



## hawgrider

******* said:


> Let me give you a hint. All these microbes are spread by droplets from your mouth & nose... bacteria & viruses. Covid does not have wings & doesn't have a jet pack. The virus, as with other pathogens, hitches a ride on the droplets. Masks do a better job of stopping these droplets than your hand or arm does. Make sense?


You realize Fang is in the medical field right?

He's a dentist. Pretty sure he is at minimum medically smarter than you.


----------



## Annie

Hey spit happens. :devil:


----------



## Slippy

******* said:


> @Slippy, I have a question for you. When you sneeze out amongst others, do you cover your nose? When you cough in public, do you cover your mouth? If so, why? If not, who raised you?


Excellent question, albeit a very odd one if one takes the time to really think about it.

Allow me to expound a bit;

As a young human, my parents (My Dad of Male Gender and my Mom of Female Gender) taught me to sneeze or cough into a handkerchief as my old man carried one on his person for his entire life. I did not have the discipline that my old man had, so on average, 364 days a year, I left the house with no hankie and sneezed/coughed into my hand, as the other nasty chillen's of the 1960's did.

In 1996, our son was diagnosed with childhood cancer and the pediatric cancer docs/nurses taught us a new way of doing things; shaking hands is nasty, sneezing/coughing into the crook of the elbow is better than the hand, and washing the hands and face regularly is a good thing. And that our Lord made our bodies with generally EXCELLENT white blood cells to fight off crap....

My entire life, I have never worried about getting sick from others. If someone is obviously sick, I avoid them. I do not care one bit about their feelings and I have no problem NOT shaking someone's hand if they have been using their booger hooks around their nose and mouth.

I simply know and accept that I MIGHT get sick and simply trust in my Lord that my white blood cells are healthy.

But thanks for asking! :vs_wave:


----------



## ActionJackson

Weldman said:


> .....


Child cruelty. These parents (and grandparents) should be ashamed of themselves. (IMHO)


----------



## ActionJackson

******* said:


> Exactly! Wearing a mask traps many of those droplets inside the mask & helps stop them from reaching others. Exactly the reason folks cover their face when they sneeze or cough.
> 
> To me wearing a mask during a pandemic is being polite... just like you covering when you sneeze.


Sneezing into the crook of my arm ALSO keeps droplets from reaching others but I don't have the nasty residue pushed up against my lips, moustache, beard, nose, and cheeks. It's a far better "_choice_" in my opinion.


----------



## Slippy

******* said:


> Exactly! Wearing a mask traps many of those droplets inside the mask & helps stop them from reaching others. Exactly the reason folks cover their face when they sneeze or cough.
> 
> To me wearing a mask *during a pandemic *is being polite... just like you covering when you sneeze.


This might be the real issue;

Govt and Media have bastardized the word "Pandemic"...

I do not believe that what we have with COVID 19 is a "Pandemic"...


----------



## Redneck

Slippy said:


> Excellent question, albeit a very odd one if one takes the time to really think about it.
> 
> Allow me to expound a bit;
> 
> As a young human, my parents (My Dad of Male Gender and my Mom of Female Gender) taught me to sneeze or cough into a handkerchief as my old man carried one on his person for his entire life. I did not have the discipline that my old man had, so on average, 364 days a year, I left the house with no hankie and sneezed/coughed into my hand, as the other nasty chillen's of the 1960's did.
> 
> In approx 1996, our son was diagnosed with childhood cancer and the pediatric cancer docs/nurses taught us a new way of doing things; shaking hands is nasty, sneezing/coughing into the crook of the elbow is better than the hand, and washing the hands and face regularly is a good thing. And that our Lord made our bodies with generally EXCELLENT white blood cells to fight off crap....
> 
> My entire life, I have never worried about getting sick from others. If someone is obviously sick, I avoid them. I do not care one bit about their feelings and I have no problem NOT shaking someone's hand if they have been using their booger hooks around their nose and mouth.
> 
> I simply know and accept that I MIGHT get sick and simply trust in my Lord that my white blood cells are healthy.
> 
> But thanks for asking! :vs_wave:


What was the point of using a handkerchief or sneezing/coughing into the crook of your elbow? Trying to contain your droplets?


----------



## 23897

******* said:


> Let me give you a hint. All these microbes are spread by droplets from your mouth & nose... bacteria & viruses. Covid does not have wings & doesn't have a jet pack. The virus, as with other pathogens, hitches a ride on the droplets. Masks do a better job of stopping these droplets than your hand or arm does. Make sense?


I beg to differ. 
As someone who knows a thing or two about the difference between aerosols and droplets, your statement is factually incorrect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ActionJackson

******* said:


> What was the point of using a handkerchief or sneezing/coughing into the crook of your elbow? Trying to contain your droplets?


The point is this: if a standard hanky or arm works ... why the need to force people to wear and unnecessary mask? Looks? Political correctness? Extra revenue to the city or town after ticketing people who AREN'T wearing them? Or just old-fashioned control and tyranny?


----------



## Slippy

******* said:


> What was the point of using a handkerchief or sneezing/coughing into the crook of your elbow? Trying to contain your droplets?


Obviously.

(Slippy lobs one softly over the net toward his good friend *******...)


----------



## Redneck

Slippy said:


> This might be the real issue;
> 
> Govt and Media have bastardized the word "Pandemic"...
> 
> I do not believe that what we have with COVID 19 is a "Pandemic"...


Does calling it a severe outbreak that is more dangerous to some folk than the flu sound better?


----------



## Chiefster23

Jesus people!!! This is America! We are still a free people (at least until Inauguration day). Wear a mask if you want to. Don’t wear a mask if you don’t want to. Why does anybody feel it necessary to criticize or argue with someone who holds a different opinion than yours? Just physically avoid people or businesses that have an opinion different than yours.


----------



## Redneck

Slippy said:


> Obviously.
> 
> (Slippy lobs one softly over the net toward his good friend *******...)


You are a hoot!


----------



## Redneck

Chiefster23 said:


> Jesus people!!! This is America! We are still a free people (at least until Inauguration day). Wear a mask if you want to. Don't wear a mask if you don't want to. Why does anybody feel it necessary to criticize or argue with someone who holds a different opinion than yours? Just physically avoid people or businesses that have an opinion different than yours.


I think a recent poll here explains that. We are mostly a bunch of old hoots with too much time on their hands.


----------



## Slippy

******* said:


> Does calling it a severe outbreak that is more dangerous to some folk than the flu sound better?


Using today's bastardized scare tactic/attempt at fear mongering/submission definition of Pandemic, it appears that the "common cold" is just as much a Pandemic as COVID19.


----------



## Redneck

ActionJackson said:


> The point is this: if a standard hanky or arm works ... why the need to force people to wear and unnecessary mask? Looks? Political correctness? Extra revenue to the city or town after ticketing people who AREN'T wearing them? Or just old-fashioned control and tyranny?


Because a mask works better. It is just a tool... one that preppers used to keep for just this reason.


----------



## Chiefster23

Well if most of you are like me (and i suspect you are), we are mostly a bunch of grumpy old bastards with a case of the ‘red ass’ probably caused by inflamed hemorrhoids.


----------



## Redneck

Slippy said:


> Using today's bastardized scare tactic/attempt at fear mongering/submission definition of Pandemic, it appears that the "common cold" is just as much a Pandemic as COVID19.


If you had family members that had compromised immune systems, would you do everything possible to keep all pathogens away? Not just in their immediate presence but would you do everything possible to ensure you didn't pass on the germ to them? Call it whatever name you want, but this Covid is exceptionally deadly to some groups of people.


----------



## Denton

******* said:


> What was the point of using a handkerchief or sneezing/coughing into the crook of your elbow? Trying to contain your droplets?


One uses a handkerchief because one doesn't want snot at spit straight on the hand. Your hand is what stops the propulsion of droplets. Same goes for the elbow.

Bacteria are to virus as Andre the Giant is to any of the "little people" of Wizard of Oz. What works for a surgeon to prevent bacteria from entering the patient isn't meant to stop the spread of a virus. If that is the case, it is easy to understand that cloth masks don't do much other than dehumanize people.

Here's something else I've noticed. People who don't understand these things are coughing and sneezing without covering their mouths because they think that piece of cloth attached to their faces are magic. That being said, the compliance devices are doing worse than not working.


----------



## Redneck

Denton said:


> One uses a handkerchief because one doesn't want snot at spit straight on the hand. Your hand is what stops the propulsion of droplets. Same goes for the elbow.


You really think your hand is as effective as a n95 mask? But if both accomplish the same goal, why put down one choice?


----------



## ActionJackson

******* said:


> Because a mask works better. It is just a tool... one that preppers used to keep for just this reason.


Is there some scientific evidence that masks actually "work better?" We were told by Master Fauci, the CDC, and other gurus that masks were completely unnecessary at the beginning of this debacle. Then they all switched gears simultaneously and said that they were a MUST but that it was vitally important that nobody touch them. I just had a walk in customer at my front counter. He is one of the very few persons who actually still buy into the mask-control, oxygen-deprivation-devices. While he was standing in front of me ... he messed with his mask at least 10 times. Neither he nor I have a cold. Neither of us were coughing. So his mask was clearly a complete waste of time. It's all about "looking" Politically Correct.


----------



## Denton

******* said:


> You really think your hand is as effective as a n95 mask? But if both accomplish the same goal, why put down one choice?


My hand is a solid object, whereas the mask is not.


----------



## MountainGirl

******* said:


> You really think your hand is as effective as a n95 mask? But if both accomplish the same goal, why put down one choice?


There's the difference though. An n95 mask might be effective against the Covid virus, but anything less than that, cloth masks, hands, do not work. All that is being mandated is to keep your face covered.

If they really wanted to stop the spread n95's would be mandated...but everybody would have to wear one because n95 only protects the wearer.


----------



## Redneck

Denton said:


> My hand is a solid object, whereas the mask is not.


Next time you put on a respirator, go with the solid filters that allow no air flow. I hear they work better.


----------



## ActionJackson

******* said:


> If you had family members that had compromised immune systems, would you do everything possible to keep all pathogens away? Not just in their immediate presence but would you do everything possible to ensure you didn't pass on the germ to them? Call it whatever name you want, but this Covid is exceptionally deadly to some groups of people.


My opinion here. If I am on a dialysis machine or have a trach tube sticking out of my throat or smoked 3 packs a day for 30 years and have lung cancer or COPD or am hunched over in a wheelchair at age 96-1/2 years old ... please let me catch Covid so I can die just a little bit sooner. The above ain't "living." Covid (just like colds and flus of the past several centuries) help people die a little sooner than they otherwise would. Unfortunately, death is a part of life. We're all going to "go" one day.


----------



## Redneck

MountainGirl said:


> There's the difference though. An n95 mask might be effective against the Covid virus, but anything less than that, cloth masks, hands, do not work. All that is being mandated is to keep your face covered.
> 
> If they really wanted to stop the spread n95's would be mandated.


There aren't enough n95s for medical folk, much less mandating for general usage. I have a large stock because I'm a prepper. The primary purpose of a mask is to stop your larger droplets... not the tiny virus. It doesn't float around by itself. It is carried by droplets. The mask just does a better job of stopping your droplets than a hand or arm will ever do.


----------



## ActionJackson

******* said:


> Next time you put on a respirator, go with the solid filters that allow no air flow. I hear they work better.


You know what works even better than that? Full body suits with double air tanks on the back. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Redneck

ActionJackson said:


> My opinion here. If I am on a dialysis machine or have a trach tube sticking out of my throat or smoked 3 packs a day for 30 years and have lung cancer or COPD or am hunched over in a wheelchair at age 96-1/2 years old ... please let me catch Covid so I can die just a little bit sooner. The above ain't "living." Covid (just like colds and flus of the past several centuries) help people die a little sooner than they otherwise would. Unfortunately, death is a part of life. We're all going to "go" one day.


Lets say you have a child with a disease that makes them more susceptible to Covid or other pathogens. So you are OK with infecting them & if they die... that is normal so no big deal? Sorry, but that is not how I believe.


----------



## Denton

******* said:


> Next time you put on a respirator, go with the solid filters that allow no air flow. I hear they work better.


You are comparing apples to watermelons.

As the articles I provided here in the beginning of the scamdemic stated, trials done to see if the N95 would stop the spread of influenza indicated that they did not.

Now, if you feel better wearing masks, wear them. If you want to make a real impact on the health of your loved ones, conduct yourself as if you aren't wearing a mask.


----------



## Denton

******* said:


> Lets say you have a child with a disease that makes them more susceptible to Covid or other pathogens. So you are OK with infecting them & if the die... that is normal so no big deal? Sorry, but that is not how I believe.


California is now the hotspot for the China Virus, yet it has the strictest measures implemented. So..... masks work?

Will you be OK with it if a loved one dies but you were dutifully wearing a mask?


----------



## Redneck

Denton said:


> As the articles I provided here in the beginning of the scamdemic stated, trials done to see if the N95 would stop the spread of influenza indicated that they did not.


I don't know of your articles but do know the AMA & the vast majority of medical professionals state they play a roll in Covid prevention. Lots of articles compare the virus to a mask & state it is too small for a mask to stop. But they miss the point that mostly the virus is part of a much larger droplet... which a mask can stop.


----------



## Redneck

Denton said:


> Will you be OK with it if a loved one dies but you were dutifully wearing a mask?


Of course, if I did everything possible. There are no guarantees... just probabilities.


----------



## ActionJackson

******* said:


> Lets say you have a child with a disease that makes them more susceptible to Covid or other pathogens. So you are OK with infecting them & if they die... that is normal so no big deal? Sorry, but that is not how I believe.


Nobody "wants" a loved one to die. I've had two brothers die before their time of things other than Covid. I wish they were still around. But I believe that all things work together for the good of them who love God. All things are in His hands. If I had a child who was suffering from a bad disease, I'd want to do everything I could to bring them to a level of health that would lead to a good, quality-of-life. However, if my child was suffering and there was no remedy, I'd rather that he/she be in heaven living painlessly and in the presence of Jesus Christ.

Mankind thinks he can do better than God can. It's why they kicked God out of the schools, courthouses, and the public square and are now trying to take His place. They're fools if they think they have a chance of improving upon God's long term plan.


----------



## MountainGirl

******* said:


> There aren't enough n95s for medical folk, much less mandating for general usage. I have a large stock because I'm a prepper. The primary purpose of a mask is to stop your larger droplets... not the tiny virus. It doesn't float around by itself. It is carried by droplets. The mask just does a better job of stopping your droplets than a hand or arm will ever do.


They wouldn't stop the spread anyway. N95 masks only protect the wearer.

"Face masks with exhalation valves, instead of blocking particles that could spread COVID-19, actually allow the wearer's germs to spread, according to health experts. Their ability to release large respiratory droplets in the air has some worried, including San Francisco health officer Dr. Tomás Aragón, who even signed an order in May warning of the potential dangers of these particular masks.

"Any mask that incorporates a one-way valve (typically a raised plastic cylinder about the size of a quarter on the front or side of the mask) that is designed to facilitate easy exhaling allows droplets to be released from the mask, putting others nearby at risk," the order reads."

https://www.foxnews.com/us/these-n95-masks-arent-likely-stop-coronavirus


----------



## Slippy

If I may veer off into a comedic tangent for a moment...

Based on this thread, I think I may write a new sitcom or about 2 old crotchety curmodgeons, who for some unspoken reason, have been forced to share a domicile at the old folks home, and of course, hilarity ensues! 
@hawgrider as Oscar

@******* as Felix

@fangfarrier as the quirky british guy who everyone thinks is gay until he shows up with the hot stripper @Mish @ActionJackson as the stubborn neighbor in room 6B

@Chiefster29 as the voice of reason narrator

@Prepared One as the trouble maker kid down the street

@Denton as Mr Jiggles the talking cat

@Sasquatch as the smart assed attendent at the old folks home who walks around with a mop/bucket

@MisterMills357 as the "Hitman"

@Robie as the crazy guy from the Shining
with special guest appearances from 
@rice paddy daddy as the guy in the corner reading a book and shaking his head
@SAR 1L as the guy who got killed off in episode 1 @Hemi45 as the guy just passing through in need of a tune up in the old Dodge
supporting cast 
@Annie @stevekozak @SOCOM42

@MountainGirl @Pir8fan

And Slippy, as himself...:vs_lol:

Now, THAT would be some good shat


----------



## hawgrider

******* said:


> You really think your hand is as effective as a n95 mask? But if both accomplish the same goal, why put down one choice?


Looking stupid now...

The mask mandates do not specify N95 never did.
Wow you live in you own weird little bubble filled with incorrect propaganda brainwashed into you head by ABC, CBS MSN etc.


----------



## Redneck

MountainGirl said:


> They wouldn't stop the spread anyway. N95 masks only protect the wearer.
> 
> "Face masks with exhalation valves, instead of blocking particles that could spread COVID-19, actually allow the wearer's germs to spread, according to health experts. Their ability to release large respiratory droplets in the air has some worried, including San Francisco health officer Dr. Tomás Aragón, who even signed an order in May warning of the potential dangers of these particular masks.
> 
> "Any mask that incorporates a one-way valve (typically a raised plastic cylinder about the size of a quarter on the front or side of the mask) that is designed to facilitate easy exhaling allows droplets to be released from the mask, putting others nearby at risk," the order reads."
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/these-n95-masks-arent-likely-stop-coronavirus


Sorry, but that is not true. That's like saying covering your face when sneezing only protects the person sneezing. You never want a valve on a mask.


----------



## Denton

******* said:


> I don't know of your articles but do know the AMA & the vast majority of medical professionals state they play a roll in Covid prevention. Lots of articles compare the virus to a mask & state it is too small for a mask to stop. But they miss the point that mostly the virus is part of a much larger droplet... which a mask can stop.


Yet, the trials indicated otherwise.

Now, if you have no symptoms, they are saying you won't spread it. So, that means if you have symptoms, you should stay home and away from people. That is absolutely something you can do. As a matter of fact, it is the responsible thing to do even if there were no KungFlu.


----------



## Annie

ActionJackson said:


> My opinion here. If I am on a dialysis machine or have a trach tube sticking out of my throat or smoked 3 packs a day for 30 years and have lung cancer or COPD or am hunched over in a wheelchair at age 96-1/2 years old ... please let me catch Covid so I can die just a little bit sooner. The above ain't "living." Covid (just like colds and flus of the past several centuries) help people die a little sooner than they otherwise would. Unfortunately, death is a part of life. We're all going to "go" one day.


I don't blame you. I sort of feel the same. Getting old is no joke if your body or your mind (or both) breaks down. But I believe that if we're still alive, there's a reason. God has a reason for keeping people around past their "expiration date," so to speak.


----------



## Redneck

Denton said:


> Now, if you have no symptoms, they are saying you won't spread it.


Not the way I understand it.


----------



## hawgrider

ActionJackson said:


> Is there some scientific evidence that masks actually "work better?" We were told by Master Fauci, the CDC, and other gurus that masks were completely unnecessary at the beginning of this debacle. Then they all switched gears simultaneously and said that they were a MUST but that it was vitally important that nobody touch them. I just had a walk in customer at my front counter. He is one of the very few persons who actually still buy into the mask-control, oxygen-deprivation-devices. While he was standing in front of me ... he messed with his mask at least 10 times. Neither he nor I have a cold. Neither of us were coughing. So his mask was clearly a complete waste of time. It's all about "looking" Politically Correct.


Funny how peoples memory won't even retain facts since April.

Yes the expert midget changes the rules he see fit. No masks he said. Only hospital workers need them.... yeah funny I certainly remember every word that retard said!


----------



## MountainGirl

******* said:


> Sorry, but that is not true. That's like saying covering your face when sneezing only protects the person sneezing. You never want a valve on a mask.


Interesting! 
Could you please explain how the n95 masks you have protect others (moreso than just catching droplets)?
Thanks!


----------



## ActionJackson

Slippy said:


> If I may veer off into a comedic tangent for a moment...
> 
> Based on this thread, I think I may write a new sitcom or about 2 old crotchety curmodgeons, who for some unspoken reason, have been forced to share a domicile at the old folks home, and of course, hilarity ensues!
> @hawgrider as Oscar
> 
> @******* as Felix
> 
> @fangfarrier as the quirky british guy who everyone thinks is gay until he shows up with the hot stripper @Mish @ActionJackson as the stubborn neighbor in room 6B
> 
> @Chiefster29 as the voice of reason narrator
> 
> @Prepared One as the trouble maker kid down the street
> 
> @Denton as Mr Jiggles the talking cat
> 
> @Sasquatch as the smart assed attendent at the old folks home who walks around with a mop/bucket
> 
> @MisterMills357 as the "Hitman"
> 
> @Robie as the crazy guy from the Shining
> with special guest appearances from
> @rice paddy daddy as the guy in the corner reading a book and shaking his head
> @SAR 1L as the guy who got killed off in episode 1 @Hemi45 as the guy just passing through in need of a tune up in the old Dodge
> supporting cast
> @Annie @stevekozak @SOCOM42
> 
> @MountainGirl @Pir8fan
> 
> And Slippy, as himself...:vs_lol:
> 
> Now, THAT would be some good shat


Dang it!! I wanted room 6A. I ain't talkin' to you anymore.


----------



## Redneck

MountainGirl said:


> Interesting!
> Could you please explain how the n95 masks you have protect others (moreso than just catching droplets)?
> Thanks!


Same concept as sneezing into a hankie. The point is to keep your droplets in & not spread around in the environment for others to pick up. Covid is primarily spread by people breathing in droplets from others.


----------



## Denton

******* said:


> Not the way I understand it.


Got to keep up, old man! :vs_laugh:



> In complete contradiction to the popular narrative used by Democrat politicians and governors across the United States, a new study of 10 million people in Wuhan, China - ground zero for the COVID virus, showed that asymptomatic spread of COVID does not occur, nullifying all reasoning for business closures and lockdowns.


https://nationalfile.com/what-new-s...inds-asymptomatic-covid-spread-never-existed/


----------



## hawgrider

Slippy said:


> If I may veer off into a comedic tangent for a moment...
> 
> Based on this thread, I think I may write a new sitcom or about 2 old crotchety curmodgeons, who for some unspoken reason, have been forced to share a domicile at the old folks home, and of course, hilarity ensues!
> @hawgrider as Oscar
> 
> @******* as Felix
> 
> @fangfarrier as the quirky british guy who everyone thinks is gay until he shows up with the hot stripper @Mish @ActionJackson as the stubborn neighbor in room 6B
> 
> @Chiefster29 as the voice of reason narrator
> 
> @Prepared One as the trouble maker kid down the street
> 
> @Denton as Mr Jiggles the talking cat
> 
> @Sasquatch as the smart assed attendent at the old folks home who walks around with a mop/bucket
> 
> @MisterMills357 as the "Hitman"
> 
> @Robie as the crazy guy from the Shining
> with special guest appearances from
> @rice paddy daddy as the guy in the corner reading a book and shaking his head
> @SAR 1L as the guy who got killed off in episode 1 @Hemi45 as the guy just passing through in need of a tune up in the old Dodge
> supporting cast
> @Annie @stevekozak @SOCOM42
> 
> @MountainGirl @Pir8fan
> 
> And Slippy, as himself...:vs_lol:
> 
> Now, THAT would be some good shat


Priceless! Absolutely priceless! :vs_lol:


----------



## Slippy

ActionJackson said:


> Dang it!! I wanted room 6A. I ain't talkin' to you anymore.


SAR1L died in room 6A and @Sasquatch hadn't cleaned it yet...


----------



## ActionJackson

Slippy said:


> SAR1L died in room 6A and @Sasquatch hadn't cleaned it yet...


See -- if SAR1L had been wearing a mask no cleaning would be necessary. Masks are miracles from God that cure all ailments. Where the heck have you been?


----------



## Slippy

hawgrider said:


> Priceless! Absolutely priceless! :vs_lol:


I particularly enjoyed casting @Denton as Mr Jiggles...:vs_blush:


----------



## Redneck

Denton said:


> Got to keep up, old man! :vs_laugh:
> 
> https://nationalfile.com/what-new-s...inds-asymptomatic-covid-spread-never-existed/


So you want to believe a study, commissioned by the same country that created & spread the virus as a weapon? Really?  So you also believe them when they say they didn't create this monster?

From that study:
*The study was compiled by 19 scientists from the Huazhong University of Science & Technology in Wuhan*


----------



## 23897

Slippy said:


> If I may veer off into a comedic tangent for a moment...
> @fangfarrier as the quirky british guy who everyone thinks is gay until he shows up with the hot stripper @Mish


Hang on a minute. I'm not "gay" I'm semi-bisexual. 
As for hot stripper, I'd rather show up with @MountainGirl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

The reason for instilling enough fear to cause people to dehumanize themselves while being told they can't go to restaurants or get together?

https://thenationalpulse.com/politics/chinese-pandemic-lockdown-model/

Control.


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> Hang on a minute. I'm not "gay" I'm semi-bisexual.
> As for hot stripper, I'd rather show up with @MountainGirl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least you aren't a cat. I'd better be a talking cat. Cats and sarcasm go together.


----------



## Slippy

fangfarrier said:


> Hang on a minute. I'm not "gay" I'm semi-bisexual.
> As for hot stripper, I'd rather show up with @MountainGirl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @MountainGirl 's man, Tom, would gut you and eat your entrails with some fava beans and a nice chianti...


----------



## Sasquatch

ActionJackson said:


> The fact that most folks DO cover their mouths when they cough or sneeze is another good reason why masks aren't necessary. I think it would be pretty nasty to cough or sneeze into the mask. Grody!!


10 points awarded to you for dusting off and using the 80's valley girl slang "grody". Well done!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

******* said:


> So you want to believe a study, commissioned by the same country that created & spread the virus as a weapon? Really?  So you also believe them when they say they didn't create this monster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The study was compiled by 19 scientists from the Huazhong University of Science & Technology in Wuhan, and highly respected scientific institutions in the UK and Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Aussies and Brits aren't to be trusted?
Click to expand...


----------



## MountainGirl

MountainGirl said:


> Interesting!
> Could you please explain how the n95 masks you have protect others (moreso than just catching droplets)?
> Thanks!





******* said:


> Same concept as sneezing into a hankie. The point is to keep your droplets in & not spread around in the environment for others to pick up. Covid is primarily spread by people breathing in droplets from others.


*******, I'm not challenging, my question was a genuine one; I don't know how n95 masks work compared to regular surgical type masks or the cloth mask. I assumed there was a different methodology that made them protect better. My understanding also was the n95 protected the wearer, but still expelled the wearers moisture. If you wouldn't mind - could you answer my question with some detail as to how n95s are different than other masks - beyond the basic droplet catching. Thanks!


----------



## ActionJackson

Sasquatch said:


> 10 points awarded to you for dusting off and using the 80's valley girl slang "grody". Well done!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Glad someone noticed. Totally! As if!!


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> Hang on a minute. I'm not "gay" I'm semi-bisexual.
> As for hot stripper, I'd rather show up with @MountainGirl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whooo hooo! 
You know you're welcome on my Mountain anytime, doc.
As long as you're wearing a mask... and nothing else. :vs-kiss:


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> If I may veer off into a comedic tangent for a moment...
> 
> Based on this thread, I think I may write a new sitcom or about 2 old crotchety curmodgeons, who for some unspoken reason, have been forced to share a domicile at the old folks home, and of course, hilarity ensues!
> @hawgrider as Oscar
> 
> @******* as Felix
> 
> @fangfarrier as the quirky british guy who everyone thinks is gay until he shows up with the hot stripper @Mish @ActionJackson as the stubborn neighbor in room 6B
> 
> @Chiefster29 as the voice of reason narrator
> 
> @Prepared One as the trouble maker kid down the street
> 
> @Denton as Mr Jiggles the talking cat
> 
> @Sasquatch as the smart assed attendent at the old folks home who walks around with a mop/bucket
> 
> @MisterMills357 as the "Hitman"
> 
> @Robie as the crazy guy from the Shining
> with special guest appearances from
> @rice paddy daddy as the guy in the corner reading a book and shaking his head
> @SAR 1L as the guy who got killed off in episode 1 @Hemi45 as the guy just passing through in need of a tune up in the old Dodge
> supporting cast
> @Annie @stevekozak @SOCOM42
> 
> @MountainGirl @Pir8fan
> 
> And Slippy, as himself...:vs_lol:
> 
> Now, THAT would be some good shat


Can I read for the part of crazy old bastard who always has hookers, booze, and guns on hand? I feel like I am just made for that part. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Redneck

Denton said:


> Aussies and Brits aren't to be trusted?


Where do you think they got their data? Come on man. You really think the Chinese gave them full access and think they told their scientists to tell the truth?


----------



## MountainGirl

Slippy said:


> @MountainGirl 's man, Tom, would gut you and eat your entrails with some fava beans and a nice chianti...


_Shhhhhh..... we're running low on protein..._


----------



## Denton

******* said:


> Where do you think they got their data? Come on man. You really think the Chinese gave them full access and think they told their scientists to tell the truth?


Actually, this isn't the first supporting article that I've read in the last several days; it's just the one that is a headline at https://thelibertydaily.com/


----------



## 23897

MountainGirl said:


> _Shhhhhh..... we're running low on protein..._


Well I am full of calories and protein @MountainGirl. 
I'll even bring the Chianti! 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

******* said:


> Where do you think they got their data? *Come on man*. You really think the Chinese gave them full access and think they told their scientists to tell the truth?


There it is boys and girls this so called ******* character is really Joe Biden!


----------



## Redneck

MountainGirl said:


> *******, I'm not challenging, my question was a genuine one; I don't know how n95 masks work compared to regular surgical type masks or the cloth mask. I assumed there was a different methodology that made them protect better. My understanding also was the n95 protected the wearer, but still expelled the wearers moisture. If you wouldn't mind - could you answer my question with some detail as to how n95s are different than other masks - beyond the basic droplet catching. Thanks!


I don't understand the complexities of making masks. I just know n95 masks are considered the best at micro filtration, of such disposable masks.

Here is my take on masks. Any mask will help reduce your droplets from being spread. As I've been saying, similar to covering your face when sneezing or coughing. A n95 mask will also protect you some from inhaling these particles spread by others... better than cheaper cloth masks. A properly fitted & worn n95 mask is actually rather difficult to breath in, as they are really filtering the air. If you can breath easily in a mask, odds are it isn't filtering too much. However, the way I understand it, any face covering is better than none when it comes to keeping your own droplets contained. Just like the AMA says, it is not just about masks. From their site:

*This is why as physicians, nurses, hospital and health system leaders, researchers and public health experts, we are urging the American public to take the simple steps we know will help stop the spread of the virus: wearing a face mask, maintaining physical distancing, and washing hands. We are not powerless in this public health crisis, and we can defeat it in the same way we defeated previous threats to public health-by allowing science and evidence to shape our decisions and inform our actions.*

Now if you'd rather go with Chinese studies, there are links in this discussion for you.


----------



## 23897

******* said:


> I don't understand the complexities of making masks. I just know n95 masks are considered the best at micro filtration, of such disposable masks.
> 
> Here is my take on masks. Any mask will help reduce your droplets from being spread. As I've been saying, similar to covering your face when sneezing or coughing. A n95 mask will also protect you some from inhaling these particles spread by others... better than cheaper cloth masks. A properly fitted & worn n95 mask is actually rather difficult to breath in, as they are really filtering the air. If you can breath easily in a mask, odds are it isn't filtering too much. However, the way I understand it, any face covering is better than none when it comes to keeping your own droplets contained. Just like the AMA says, it is not just about masks. From their site:
> 
> *This is why as physicians, nurses, hospital and health system leaders, researchers and public health experts, we are urging the American public to take the simple steps we know will help stop the spread of the virus: wearing a face mask, maintaining physical distancing, and washing hands. We are not powerless in this public health crisis, and we can defeat it in the same way we defeated previous threats to public health-by allowing science and evidence to shape our decisions and inform our actions.*
> 
> Now if you'd rather go with Chinese studies, there are links in this discussion for you.


Washing hands is the one thing that WILL work. Masks? Nope. Social distancing?? Nope.

The Chinese twigged this back in June. This is why their infection rate is so small.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

******* said:


> I don't understand the complexities of making masks. I just know n95 masks are considered the best at micro filtration, of such disposable masks.
> 
> Here is my take on masks. Any mask will help reduce your droplets from being spread. As I've been saying, similar to covering your face when sneezing or coughing. A n95 mask will also protect you some from inhaling these particles spread by others... better than cheaper cloth masks. A properly fitted & worn n95 mask is actually rather difficult to breath in, as they are really filtering the air. If you can breath easily in a mask, odds are it isn't filtering too much. However, the way I understand it, any face covering is better than none when it comes to keeping your own droplets contained. Just like the AMA says, it is not just about masks. From their site:
> 
> *This is why as physicians, nurses, hospital and health system leaders, researchers and public health experts, we are urging the American public to take the simple steps we know will help stop the spread of the virus: wearing a face mask, maintaining physical distancing, and washing hands. We are not powerless in this public health crisis, and we can defeat it in the same way we defeated previous threats to public health-by allowing science and evidence to shape our decisions and inform our actions.*
> 
> Now if you'd rather go with Chinese studies, there are links in this discussion for you.


You should be on the Presidents pandemic expert team. You are almost as knowledgeable as they are.

For starters Mr expert.... a person must have a pulmonary function test and then a fit test to wear an N95 mask.

Without a fit test you might as well wear a paper towel as a face diaper.


----------



## Prepared One

Can we all agree that this china bug / mask / lock down thing was all blown out of proportion and leveraged by the left to gain more control? Yes, it's tragic that we have lost so many people but we are no where near 1918 numbers not to mention a few other pandemics. They began ordering shut downs and protocols before they even knew what they were dealing with. The left saw an opportunity and used it to their advantage perfectly. The goal was to get Trump out of office by wrecking the economy, making the sheeple afraid, and gain more control. Mission accomplished. 

I have been out in the real world since day one. I wear the mask and observe the protocols because I don't want to get into a fist fight with a Karen every time I go out. This virus, while tragic, will eventually fade into history, like those before it. Another will come, as they always do. The bigger and more real tragedy here is that the price we paid for a temporary or perceived safety we will never recover. Big brother is very pleased with his sheep.


----------



## Chiefster23

Slippy said:


> If I may veer off into a comedic tangent for a moment...
> 
> Based on this thread, I think I may write a new sitcom or about 2 old crotchety curmodgeons, who for some unspoken reason, have been forced to share a domicile at the old folks home, and of course, hilarity ensues!
> @hawgrider as Oscar
> 
> @******* as Felix
> 
> @fangfarrier as the quirky british guy who everyone thinks is gay until he shows up with the hot stripper @Mish @ActionJackson as the stubborn neighbor in room 6B
> 
> @Chiefster29 as the voice of reason narrator
> 
> @Prepared One as the trouble maker kid down the street
> 
> @Denton as Mr Jiggles the talking cat
> 
> @Sasquatch as the smart assed attendent at the old folks home who walks around with a mop/bucket
> 
> @MisterMills357 as the "Hitman"
> 
> @Robie as the crazy guy from the Shining
> with special guest appearances from
> @rice paddy daddy as the guy in the corner reading a book and shaking his head
> @SAR 1L as the guy who got killed off in episode 1 @Hemi45 as the guy just passing through in need of a tune up in the old Dodge
> supporting cast
> @Annie @stevekozak @SOCOM42
> 
> @MountainGirl @Pir8fan
> 
> And Slippy, as himself...:vs_lol:
> 
> Now, THAT would be some good shat


Who were those two grumpy old bastards that sat up in the balcony and continually bitched and heckled on the Muppet Show?


----------



## MountainGirl

Chiefster23 said:


> Who were those two grumpy old bastards that sat up in the balcony and continually bitched and heckled on the Muppet Show?


Denton & Sasquatch ?


----------



## Chiefster23

Statler and Waldorf!!!


----------



## ActionJackson

******* said:


> Where do you think they got their data? *Come on man*. You really think the Chinese gave them full access and think they told their scientists to tell the truth?


I'm beginning to wonder if you are Biden undercover.


----------



## Denton

******* said:


> I don't understand the complexities of making masks. I just know n95 masks are considered the best at micro filtration, of such disposable masks.
> 
> Here is my take on masks. Any mask will help reduce your droplets from being spread. As I've been saying, similar to covering your face when sneezing or coughing. A n95 mask will also protect you some from inhaling these particles spread by others... better than cheaper cloth masks. A properly fitted & worn n95 mask is actually rather difficult to breath in, as they are really filtering the air. If you can breath easily in a mask, odds are it isn't filtering too much. However, the way I understand it, any face covering is better than none when it comes to keeping your own droplets contained. Just like the AMA says, it is not just about masks. From their site:
> 
> *This is why as physicians, nurses, hospital and health system leaders, researchers and public health experts, we are urging the American public to take the simple steps we know will help stop the spread of the virus: wearing a face mask, maintaining physical distancing, and washing hands. We are not powerless in this public health crisis, and we can defeat it in the same way we defeated previous threats to public health-by allowing science and evidence to shape our decisions and inform our actions.*
> 
> Now if you'd rather go with Chinese studies, there are links in this discussion for you.


If you actually want to learn, click on this link. Take the time to read it and the links it also provides. Maybe you'll learn a bit.

https://www.thehealthyamerican.org/masks-dont-work


----------



## hawgrider

Bucketback... Is there a stream nearby cuz this thread caught on fire. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## MountainGirl

******* said:


> I don't understand the complexities of making masks. I just know n95 masks are considered the best at micro filtration, of such disposable masks.


I wasn't asking about how they're made - only how their methodology is different, other than perhaps a tighter weave, and I guess you don't know. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Slippy

***********************ATTENTION PLEASE****************************

Did any of you knuckleheads actually read the Original Post of this thread referencing Islamists and the relationship with face coverings and submission?

Just what in the hell does a guy have to do get someone to bash a muslime every now and then?

Jeez....:vs_mad:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

The people who harp on you wearing a mask to protect others (then repeatedly touch their mask braking bio-hazard protocol) to me are the equivalent of people who can't use your/ you're correctly calling me stupid...


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> ***********************ATTENTION PLEASE****************************
> 
> Did any of you knuckleheads actually read the Original Post of this thread referencing Islamists and the relationship with face coverings and submission?
> 
> Just what in the hell does a guy have to do get someone to bash a muslime every now and then?
> 
> Jeez....:vs_mad:


----------



## Sasquatch

MountainGirl said:


> Denton & Sasquatch ?


I'm more of an Animal type.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Agreed, Slip my friend.
This mask BS was done to #1 dehumanize everyone #2 to see how far people could be pushed toward giving up liberty, and #3 condition people to accept government rules without even thinking.

Just like the Mooselimbs do with their female property.


----------



## 23897

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

The other thing that should be considered here is while we are chasing our tails with this most deadly disease ever, wearing masks, collapsing our own economy, and our own political ineptness, is what the hell our friendly neighborhood muslime, mask wearing, kill everything American, terrorists are doing.

Make no mistake, they are up to something.


----------



## SOCOM42

The bastards are already making inroads with the Biden admin, CAIR and THE muzzbastard brotherhood are looking to get special treatment.

Like banning anyone from speaking ill of the bastards. F'K all of them!

A storm is coming, the tricorn is being resurrected, in spirit.


----------



## Redneck

Prepared One said:


> Can we all agree that this china bug / mask / lock down thing was all blown out of proportion and leveraged by the left to gain more control?


No we can't. The Governor of Mississippi shut down our state & has subsequently shut down local counties with mask mandates. He is Republican. Trump initially shut own the whole country & he is maybe Republican.

I will agree this has been way overblown, but you live in a fantasy world if you think this is all on the left.


----------



## MisterMills357

Slippy said:


> ***********************ATTENTION PLEASE****************************
> 
> Did any of you knuckleheads actually read the Original Post of this thread referencing Islamists and the relationship with face coverings and submission?
> 
> Just what in the hell does a guy have to do get someone to bash a muslime every now and then?
> 
> Jeez....:vs_mad:


I think that I read it, but then I forget pretty easy like, so I might as well have not read it. 
BUT, I had a Muslim steal my Koran after I loaned it to him. There! I bashed a Muslim.

(And it was a B&N Classic with real nice paper.You know the paper that is acid free and won't yellow over time.) 
(Whine,whimper, kvetch.:devil


----------



## Prepared One

******* said:


> No we can't. The Governor of Mississippi shut down our state & has subsequently shut down local counties with mask mandates. He is Republican. Trump initially shut own the whole country & he is maybe Republican.
> 
> I will agree this has been way overblown, but you live in a fantasy world if you think this is all on the left.


And I will agree this has not only been the left, although they are the biggest proponents and they were the quickest to leverage this crap to their advantage. Does it really matter if we are being played by the left or the right? As far as I am concerned we can take them all out and hang em.


----------



## Denton

******* said:


> No we can't. The Governor of Mississippi shut down our state & has subsequently shut down local counties with mask mandates. He is Republican. Trump initially shut own the whole country & he is maybe Republican.
> 
> I will agree this has been way overblown, but you live in a fantasy world if you think this is all on the left.


As we all know, having an( R) in front of your name doesn't make you smart or even a good person.

We also know that Trump had a very small group of people from which to pick his advisors who aren't part of the problem. We know that Fauci and Birx were not one of those people who should have been trusted.


----------



## MountainGirl

******* said:


> No we can't. The Governor of Mississippi shut down our state & has subsequently shut down local counties with mask mandates. He is Republican. Trump initially shut own the whole country & he is maybe Republican.
> 
> I will agree this has been way overblown, but you live in a fantasy world if you think this is all on the left.


Not everyone on the left is "Democrat"; just like not every "Republican" is on the right.

'Globalists vs nationalists' might be better category headers, and globalists need the spirit of America to fail.


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> ***********************ATTENTION PLEASE****************************
> 
> Did any of you knuckleheads actually read the Original Post of this thread referencing Islamists and the relationship with face coverings and submission?
> 
> Just what in the hell does a guy have to do get someone to bash a muslime every now and then?
> 
> Jeez....:vs_mad:


And, when have we ever stayed on topic? As a matter of fact, by our standards, we haven't strayed too far!


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> As we all know, having an( R) in front of your name doesn't make you smart or even a good person.
> 
> We also know that Trump had a very small group of people from which to pick his advisors who aren't part of the problem. We know that Fauci and Birx were not one of those people who should have been trusted.


I suspect, in his quietest of times, his trusting them in the beginning of all this will be his deepest regret.


----------



## Denton

> As for the scientific support for the use of face mask, a recent careful examination of the literature, in which 17 of the best studies were analyzed, concluded that, " None of the studies established a conclusive relationship between mask/respirator use and protection against influenza infection."1 Keep in mind, no studies have been done to demonstrate that either a cloth mask or the N95 mask has any effect on transmission of the COVID-19 virus. Any recommendations, therefore, have to be based on studies of influenza virus transmission. And, as you have seen, there is no conclusive evidence of their efficiency in controlling flu virus transmission.


https://www.technocracy.news/blaylock-face-masks-pose-serious-risks-to-the-healthy/


----------



## Slippy

******* said:


> No we can't. The Governor of Mississippi shut down our state & has subsequently shut down local counties with mask mandates. He is Republican. Trump initially shut own the whole country & he is maybe Republican.
> 
> I will agree this has been way overblown, but you live in a fantasy world if you think this is all on the left.


(PSSSSSST, @******* ....Most Republicans ARE leftists. And what the governor of Mississippi has done is socialistic in principle and proves my point..)


----------



## T-Man 1066

Wow, this thread may have set a record at PF for the fastest growing thread.

T-Man wears a mask at stores, when required, more as a courtesy to the clerks and employees who are just trying to get a check to support their families. Even if they don't agree, most of them are not in a position to lose their job over refusing to support company policy.

Now that being said, company policy makers need to get their head out of their tail end. All the crap that I have breathed in over my 47 years on this planet, industrial chemicals, fumes from welding galvanized steel when I was dumb, solvents, exhaust, machine coolant, oil smoke, chicken dust, who knows what else. This mask crap is propaganda. 

Bring on the national Kommrade Biden mask mandate. It will be like prohibition all over again. Speak-easy's for non mask wearers.


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> And, when have we ever stayed on topic? As a matter of fact, by our standards, we haven't strayed too far!


...carry on...:vs_peace:


----------



## MisterMills357

Denton said:


> As we all know, having an( R) in front of your name doesn't make you smart or even a good person.
> 
> We also know that Trump had a very small group of people from which to pick his advisors who aren't part of the problem. We know that Fauci and Birx were not one of those people who should have been trusted.


I will give that a double amen, an (R) in front of their names, might as well stand for reprobate. Fauci and Birx (Bozo & Clara Bell) fell in love with the camera. And any good sense that they had, was killed off by the bright lights.


----------



## Prepared One

Denton said:


> And, when have we ever stayed on topic? As a matter of fact, by our standards, we haven't strayed too far!


Wait....what the hell were we talking about again? Muslims? Or naked girls under the Christmas tree?:tango_face_grin:


----------



## SGG

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> The people who harp on you wearing a mask to protect others (then repeatedly touch their mask braking bio-hazard protocol) to me are the equivalent of people who can't use your/ you're correctly calling me stupid...


Breaking....sorry not sorry lol


----------



## KUSA

Slippy said:


> (PSSSSSST, @******* ....Most Republicans ARE leftists. And what the governor of Mississippi has done is socialistic in principle and proves my point..)


This point has been made self evident lately.


----------



## SOCOM42

T-Man 1066 said:


> Wow, this thread may have set a record at PF for the fastest growing thread.
> 
> T-Man wears a mask at stores, when required, more as a courtesy to the clerks and employees who are just trying to get a check to support their families. Even if they don't agree, most of them are not in a position to lose their job over refusing to support company policy.
> 
> Now that being said, company policy makers need to get their head out of their tail end. All the crap that I have breathed in over my 47 years on this planet, industrial chemicals, fumes from welding galvanized steel when I was dumb, solvents, exhaust, machine coolant, oil smoke, chicken dust, who knows what else. This mask crap is propaganda.
> 
> Bring on the national Kommrade Biden mask mandate. It will be like prohibition all over again. Speak-easy's for non mask wearers.


You have reminded me of when I was young, I worked in a Screw machine shop as a toolmaker.

On one floor (cellar) there were 50 Acme Gridley OO screw machines, all were running making 81 MM mortar fuse bodies.

As you stood there your head was in a cloud of oil mist,

the oil was composed of lard oil with Sulphur, I was only there for 15 or 20 minuets each time.

The crap would run out of my nose when I left and went back to the tool room, it was the best cutting oil I ever saw and used.

After I went back upstairs, I washed my hands it Triclean-D (Trichlorethylene dichloride), no longer available on the market.

Still use the oil today for thread cutting and tapping.

Then there is all the jig grinding without coolant and all the time on a surface grinder, should have silicosis from it all.

Now I also use 2% thoriated TIG rods and grind them, another healthy operation.

Talk about chicken dust, I had to do a 5,000 chicken "coop", when I stayed on the farm.

Yeah I am right there with you, but I have 42 years on you.


----------



## Pobilly Duke

******* said:


> Yes, because wearing a mask has always been considered a tool preppers would use during a pandemic. Here is a discussion from 3 years ago. https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...spread-disease-during-pandemic-post-shtf.html
> 
> Consider how many preppers have masks in their stores & had them prior to this version. But because the wearing of a mask has been politicized, as in this discussion, people like me who are at risk, are shamed. I wish people would just shut up. Wear a mask if you think it helps. Don't wear one, if not in a location where government or a business requires one, if that makes you feel superior. No need to shame people for their views. I remember a time when conservatives touted INDIVIDUAL freedoms. Why should I be put down for doing what I think is right for ME?
> 
> BTW, Zorro wore a mask & I used to dress up as him as a child. Batman & Robin also.


Just for the record *******, not wearing a mask does not make me feel superior, just free, nothing more.


----------



## Piratesailor

Mask nazi’s.. yes.. that’s what they are. 

Tonight we went to our favorite restaurant to eat. We’ve been there 2x a week for 4 years. We know almost all the staff. We like the food and the Rita’s and quite frankly spend and tip very well. 

No more.

My wife forgot her mask. So she covered her face (nose and mouth) with her jacket. The edict in Texas is that you wear a mask until you get to your table then you can take it off. That’s a distance of about 10’ usually. They wouldn’t let her in. She had to have a “mask” although her hand and jacket would be better than a mask. Of course just 10’ from us is a large family eating with no masks. 

I ask to speak with the manager. He wouldn’t come over to us. So I went to him and told him he’s lost my business and I’ll broadcast that around our area. 

He shrugged. 

Screw him. 

Mask Nazi’s. 

I”M OVER THE $%^&* MASKS>>>>>>>> NO MORE


----------



## Robie

Please supply the name and phone number of the establishment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pobilly Duke

******* said:


> If you had family members that had compromised immune systems, would you do everything possible to keep all pathogens away? Not just in their immediate presence but would you do everything possible to ensure you didn't pass on the germ to them? Call it whatever name you want, but this Covid is exceptionally deadly to some groups of people.


You say all "all pathogens". For their sake, were you wearing a mask before Covid?


----------



## Pobilly Duke

******* said:


> No we can't. The Governor of Mississippi shut down our state & has subsequently shut down local counties with mask mandates. He is Republican. Trump initially shut own the whole country & he is maybe Republican.
> 
> I will agree this has been way overblown, but you live in a fantasy world if you think this is all on the left.


The "left" are the caretakers, they feed it


----------



## Piratesailor

Robie said:


> Please supply the name and phone number of the establishment.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


San Lorenzo Mexican restaurant 
2441 FM 646 WEST #D
DICKINSON, TEXAS 77539
281-678-8015


----------



## Robie

Piratesailor said:


> San Lorenzo Mexican restaurant
> 2441 FM 646 WEST #D
> DICKINSON, TEXAS 77539
> 281-678-8015


Hmmm...not an email address, Twitter name or any other contact info to be had.

Guess I'll have to call.


----------



## Redneck

MountainGirl said:


> I wasn't asking about how they're made - only how their methodology is different, other than perhaps a tighter weave, and I guess you don't know. Thanks anyway.


Sorry, I don't.


----------



## Piratesailor

Robie said:


> Hmmm...not an email address, Twitter name or any other contact info to be had.
> 
> Guess I'll have to call.


Good man.. I'm posting on next door and letting all my neighbors know.


----------



## T-Man 1066

SOCOM42 said:


> You have reminded me of when I was young, I worked in a Screw machine shop as a toolmaker.
> 
> On one floor (cellar) there were 50 Acme Gridley OO screw machines, all were running making 81 MM mortar fuse bodies.
> 
> As you stood there your head was in a cloud of oil mist,
> 
> the oil was composed of lard oil with Sulphur, I was only there for 15 or 20 minuets each time.
> 
> The crap would run out of my nose when I left and went back to the tool room, it was the best cutting oil I ever saw and used.
> 
> After I went back upstairs, I washed my hands it Triclean-D (Trichlorethylene dichloride), no longer available on the market.
> 
> Still use the oil today for thread cutting and tapping.
> 
> Then there is all the jig grinding without coolant and all the time on a surface grinder, should have silicosis from it all.
> 
> Now I also use 2% thoriated TIG rods and grind them, another healthy operation.
> 
> Talk about chicken dust, I had to do a 5,000 chicken "coop", when I stayed on the farm.
> 
> Yeah I am right there with you, but I have 42 years on you.


You sound like an older version of myself. I worked at a shop that had Acme's, 6 of them were 8 spindle 4-1/2" capacity. Alot of smoke. 
Forgot about thoriated welding rods.
Worked at a Devlieg shop with mostly mist coolant, where the deburr guys pressure washed our parts in solvent, right in the aisle.
Header shops, probably explains my hearing loss.

Would love to sit down and chew the fat sometime, preferably with cold tools!


----------



## stevekozak

T-Man 1066 said:


> Bring on the national Kommrade Biden mask mandate. It will be like prohibition all over again. Speak-easy's for non mask wearers.


Will there be whiskey and easy women? Will there be easy women drinking whiskey?


----------



## Weldman

I skipped few pages of this banter, though I missed my spot in the nursing home Slippy made, guess I am running the place :vs_laugh:
Anywho straight to the point:
Wearing a face mask is not a political statement but an IQ test and many have failed :tango_face_wink:


----------



## JustAnotherNut

From a different angle (that little voice in the back that won't shut up)......just what is really known about this Covid anyway? I mean really known and not just a fly by the seat of their pants answers? Long term effects of survivors that have either actually had it or was just a carrier??? Since it was from a lab in China, they probably know more about this virus than anyone but have they shared any such knowledge??? From what I understand, the rest of the world has been in a constant state of discovery and China is close mouthed about it. IOW......what if there is more, much more to this virus that we don't know??? Will we grow 3 heads or some such crazy in 3 to 5 years??? Meh, who knows......not I that's for sure. 

As for masks or no.....I wear one when I enter a place of business. I put it on as I'm entering and take it off as I exit. In this state, there's little to no choice in the matter.....though I have not yet seen police or guards at the door to ensure people are wearing. At this point in time.......I will do what I have to do in order to do what I need to do....to support, provide for and protect my family because I'm past the politics of it and my ultimate goal is for my family's needs. Thankfully we are a healthy bunch, though I don't dare visit my 94yo aunt who probably wouldn't know me if I did. 

It's just a mask, put it on or take it off it's a choice...it should only be a temporary issue............but as for a vaccine that is more permanent??? I'll refuse as long as I possibly can, especially if I have to have papers to prove it in order to do business and hopefully by then my preps will be enough to get me thru. Assuming there is an end to that nonsense in sight and if not, then I'll be at the end of the line to get it. 

As we all know the MSM and our political representatives and corporate heads have all been lying to us, covering up real news in favor of propaganda, censoring social media free speech that doesn't align with 'them' and we're left to get our news & information from alternative sources.......but who's to say those alternative sources are really any different??? Just because they provide an opposing view??? Do they really publish truth or just enough of opposing information to make us think 'we're right and they're wrong'???

What I'm trying to say is.....what if they're BOTH wrong??? Can't help it, but the longer all this crap is dragged on, stories are changed on a daily basis, politics, false flag events & whatnot......I'm thinking we are all being played just to pit one against another. Talk about the ultimate control.......ok that went beyond the flu argument, but can still hold true either way.


----------



## MountainGirl

@JustAnotherNut - right! Too much contradictory info out there. I'm not planning on getting vaxxed, but I wouldn't mind getting tested at some point to see if I've got antibodies built up.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

MountainGirl said:


> @JustAnotherNut - right! Too much contradictory info out there. I'm not planning on getting vaxxed, but I wouldn't mind getting tested at some point to see if I've got antibodies built up.


I haven't been tested and have been avoiding the Dr's office and Medicare 'home visits' like the plague....they have both been calling & emailing trying to get me in there for a 'yearly check up' and whatever other excuse and I don't wanna. Not only for testing for Covid, but I don't want to be traced either. And knowing my luck with anyone with a PHD, they'll surely find something wrong to gouge me with (whether there was or not). It wouldn't have been such a big deal and I would have been more cooperative.....IF they had ever pestered me about checkups in the past, which they haven't. Only this past year with the Covid & Dimslee's dumb mandates, and I want NO part of it.

As with any other illness or disease.....if I have it, I don't want to know about it and would rather be blissfully unaware so I can continue to live whatever life I have left.....rather than to know and worry and allow it to dictate my choices.

Getting tested for Covid???? Maybe, eventually, IDK...maybe not


----------



## MountainGirl

JustAnotherNut said:


> I haven't been tested and have been avoiding the Dr's office and Medicare 'home visits' like the plague....they have both been calling & emailing trying to get me in there for a 'yearly check up' and whatever other excuse and I don't wanna. Not only for testing for Covid, but I don't want to be traced either. And knowing my luck with anyone with a PHD, they'll surely find something wrong to gouge me with (whether there was or not). It wouldn't have been such a big deal and I would have been more cooperative.....IF they had ever pestered me about checkups in the past, which they haven't. Only this past year with the Covid & Dimslee's dumb mandates, and I want NO part of it.
> 
> As with any other illness or disease.....if I have it, I don't want to know about it and would rather be blissfully unaware so I can continue to live whatever life I have left.....rather than to know and worry and allow it to dictate my choices.
> 
> Getting tested for Covid???? Maybe, eventually, IDK...maybe not


LOL I bet you're not gonna download the WA report covid app thingy either. Cases are dropping on the east side of the state...but dimslee won't loosen his grip. No matter.. Everybody here shops in ID anyway, heh.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

MountainGirl said:


> LOL I bet you're not gonna download the WA report covid app thingy either. Cases are dropping on the east side of the state...but dimslee won't loosen his grip. No matter.. Everybody here shops in ID anyway, heh.


Aren't those apps for smart phones???? I don't have one so it does me no good anyway :vs_laugh:

Have you heard of the fight with Spiffy's restaurant in Chehalis??? and I think there's a few more too that have been fighting the mandate to close indoor dining. They are (or were) planning to take it to court and I hope they do and win. In this state that could take a miracle, but I'm rooting for them anyway

Cases are dropping over there cause ya'll have some common sense.....not so much over here though


----------



## 23897

Coincidences...

Man's fatal heart attack likely unlinked to vaccine he took 2 hours before

A 75-year-old man from Beit She'an died of a heart attack about two hours after being vaccinated against the novel coronavirus on Monday morning, the Health Ministry reported.

https://m.jpost.com/breaking-news/israel-nears-100000-coronavirus-vaccinations-per-day-goal-653461

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> Coincidences...
> 
> Man's fatal heart attack likely unlinked to vaccine he took 2 hours before
> 
> A 75-year-old man from Beit She'an died of a heart attack about two hours after being vaccinated against the novel coronavirus on Monday morning, the Health Ministry reported.
> 
> https://m.jpost.com/breaking-news/israel-nears-100000-coronavirus-vaccinations-per-day-goal-653461
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It must be a coincidence. What else could it be?


----------



## Slippy

Weldman said:


> I skipped few pages of this banter, though I missed my spot in the nursing home Slippy made, guess I am running the place :vs_laugh:
> Anywho straight to the point:
> Wearing a face mask is not a political statement but an IQ test and many have failed :tango_face_wink:


My bad, @Weldman

In episode 6, Weldman drops by to visit some poor un-credited old person in room 10B and unfortunately the nursing home is serving butter beans and cabbage that day in the cafeteria. Everybody eats the butter beans, and cabbage, and hilarity ensues! @*******, wearing a mask, gets the last laugh! :vs_laugh:


----------



## stevekozak

fangfarrier said:


> Coincidences...
> 
> Man's fatal heart attack likely unlinked to vaccine he took 2 hours before
> 
> A 75-year-old man from Beit She'an died of a heart attack about two hours after being vaccinated against the novel coronavirus on Monday morning, the Health Ministry reported.
> 
> https://m.jpost.com/breaking-news/israel-nears-100000-coronavirus-vaccinations-per-day-goal-653461
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, you get hit by a train, and you died of Covid. You take their vaccine and die, you had "pre-existing conditions" and death was unrelated. Ah, Brave New World in which we live......


----------



## 23897

Don't you wish someone could have predicted this before it broke out in November 19?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

What's weird is Fauci telling everyone there would be a pandemic under Trump...back in 2017.


----------



## stevekozak

Robie said:


> What's weird is Fauci telling everyone there would be a pandemic under Trump...back in 2017.


Almost as if he knew something.....now how is that possible.... This world is making me tired. God promised to destroy the world for the last time with fire. I think all the kindling He needs is in place. Strike the match, Most High!!!


----------



## Pir8fan

Denton said:


> The reason for instilling enough fear to cause people to dehumanize themselves while being told they can't go to restaurants or get together?
> 
> https://thenationalpulse.com/politics/chinese-pandemic-lockdown-model/
> 
> Control.


Exactly. The masks are nothing more than a tool to strip away individual identity. With a mask, we are nothing but faceless drones to be manipulated and controlled. Without masks, we are free individuals which the politicians detest.


----------



## T-Man 1066

Hell no we wont go!

Hell no we wont go!

Hell no we wont go!


----------



## Slippy

I've been explaining to a few people about the islamist connection to masks and submission/control. Most don't like it and don't want to hear about it. 

On the other hand, my Sister In Law's eyes were opened as she sees Islam as a dangerous cult, now she is making the connection with the masks and control...

(Maybe we can make a difference? :tango_face_smile


----------



## Sc0rPs

Slippy said:


> Islamists been covering up the faces of their bitches for thousands of years to show who is boss...
> 
> Still wanna wear a mask?


 So your crying that some culture has their woman cover right up means we shouldn't wear a medical face mask in a pandemic? Is that really your argument? Just so you know, in many areas women opt to wear the burka by choice. No, I am not Muslim nor Middle Eastern, just not ignorant.


----------



## Sc0rPs

Slippy said:


> I've been explaining to a few people about the islamist connection to masks and submission/control. Most don't like it and don't want to hear about it.
> 
> On the other hand, my Sister In Law's eyes were opened as she sees Islam as a dangerous cult, now she is making the connection with the masks and control...
> 
> (Maybe we can make a difference? :tango_face_smile


 Not sure what your trying to explain. Muslim religion doesn't have anything to do with it, that's cultural. The only connection is in your head. Unless you want to throw Asia into it, as in Japan when one is sick they put on a face mask to help prevent spreading bacteria forever now. That's a lot more related than a veil, so maybe the powers that be want us all to be like the Japanese!!!!


----------



## hawgrider

:vs_closedeyes: :vs_clouds:


----------



## Slippy

Sc0rPs said:


> So your crying that some culture has their woman cover right up means we shouldn't wear a medical face mask in a pandemic? Is that really your argument? Just so you know, in many areas women opt to wear the burka by choice. No, I am not Muslim nor Middle Eastern, just not ignorant.


You do know that islam is not a religion, it is a Geo-Political Ideology of world domination generally made up of 2 groups of people; Group 1; those who are willing and able to kill/enslave infidels and Group 2; those who are willing to fund group 1

Hope this helps your feeble little sheep mind!:vs_box:


----------



## richardbruce

Slippy said:


> Islamists been covering up the faces of their bitches for thousands of years to show who is boss...
> 
> Still wanna wear a mask?


Methinks a few marbles slipped out of Slippy's mostly empty head ;-)


----------



## Slippy

Sc0rPs said:


> Not sure what your trying to explain. Muslim religion doesn't have anything to do with it, that's cultural. The only connection is in your head. Unless you want to throw Asia into it, as in Japan when one is sick they put on a face mask to help prevent spreading bacteria forever now. That's a lot more related than a veil, so maybe the powers that be want us all to be like the Japanese!!!!


Again, islam is not a religion! We are not talking about Asians, we are talking about islamists and the fact that they make their female property submit and wear mask/head coverings. The woman are treated like property by the islamic men, most of whom are rapists and pedophiles just like the one that they worship, mohammed, the moon good child rapist.

I won't get into the islamic men's insatiable desire to fornicate with goats, sheep and camels. That has nothing to do with their need to enslave their women and children folk.

Always happy to help educate feeble minded fools! :vs_wave:


----------



## Slippy

richardbruce said:


> Methinks a few marbles slipped out of Slippy's mostly empty head ;-)


It is common knowledge that most people who use the phrase "methinks", do not.

Now, if you'd like a lesson in the geo-political ideology of domination, murder and enslavery, aka islam, pull up a chair and put on your Me-Thinking Cap and I'll be glad to educate you!


----------



## RedLion

Only a fool thinks that we are in a pandemic. Scamdemic is the truth and the numbers prove it along with the other manipulations like counting seasonal flu deaths as covid deaths and counting practically anyone that happens to die while having covid (suicides, accidents, the recent heart attack death by the freshman GOP Rep). The real numbers show that only about 20,000 U.S. citizens have directly died from covid.
As I said in another thread, I stopped wearing a mask everywhere except for at work 6 weeks ago. Interesting that only one store manager has asked me about not wearing a mask and he accepted my answer that "I am exempt" without asking why. I really think that majority of folks know covid is BS. Even the slower sheeple are starting to get a clue.


----------



## RedLion

richardbruce said:


> Methinks a few marbles slipped out of Slippy's mostly empty head ;-)


Who is this DickBruce pup?


----------



## Sc0rPs

Slippy said:


> Again, islam is not a religion! We are not talking about Asians, we are talking about islamists and the fact that they make their female property submit and wear mask/head coverings. The woman are treated like property by the islamic men, most of whom are rapists and pedophiles just like the one that they worship, mohammed, the moon good child rapist.
> 
> I won't get into the islamic men's insatiable desire to fornicate with goats, sheep and camels. That has nothing to do with their need to enslave their women and children folk.
> 
> Always happy to help educate feeble minded fools! :vs_wave:


 So what is Islam? Rapists & pedophiles? Guess you never been in a Catholic church! Pretty much all pedos in America are white.... so how do you wrap that into your conspiracy? Again, not a Muslim so showing the contrary or flaws in it doesn't matter - all religions have contradictions. I know Mohammed was a rapist, but in ancient Greece you need to have butt sex with a grown adult!

So, wearing a medical face mask somehow justifies some backwards culture all fits nicely to you? Your thread claims that because your racist, afraid or just thick. Who else wears face coverings? The KKK! So your an Islamist KKK is you wear a medical face mask!

I didn't resort to name calling, but it's not me with the feeble mind. Please seek help.


----------



## Sc0rPs

Slippy said:


> You do know that islam is not a religion, it is a Geo-Political Ideology of world domination generally made up of 2 groups of people; Group 1; those who are willing and able to kill/enslave infidels and Group 2; those who are willing to fund group 1
> 
> Hope this helps your feeble little sheep mind!:vs_box:


I guarantee that anyone you sold to your paranoid racist conspiracy theory is just as thick as you, or just went along to shut you up.

Name one group of anything that doesn't eye world conquest, why do you think we're bombing every 13 minutes and have military bases all over the world? The US is the current modern day Empire and it's not all for freedom.


----------



## stevekozak

richardbruce said:


> Methinks a few marbles slipped out of Slippy's mostly empty head ;-)


Methinks that spending one of your first two posts on this forum insulting an established and valued member is asinine. Richard....that is long for Dick isn't it?


----------



## stevekozak

Sc0rPs said:


> So what is Islam? Rapists & pedophiles? Guess you never been in a Catholic church! Pretty much all pedos in America are white.... so how do you wrap that into your conspiracy? Again, not a Muslim so showing the contrary or flaws in it doesn't matter - all religions have contradictions. I know Mohammed was a rapist, but in ancient Greece you need to have butt sex with a grown adult!
> 
> So, wearing a medical face mask somehow justifies some backwards culture all fits nicely to you? Your thread claims that because your racist, afraid or just thick. Who else wears face coverings? The KKK! So your an Islamist KKK is you wear a medical face mask!
> 
> I didn't resort to name calling, but it's not me with the feeble mind. Please seek help.


I am going to go out on a limb and say that I am going to guess that butt-sex is not a foreign concept to you. Just a hunch....


----------



## 23897

Kozak!!!

Behave! 
Play nicely, please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak

fangfarrier said:


> Kozak!!!
> 
> Behave!
> Play nicely, please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To quote Bartleby:
:vs_smirk:


----------



## Slippy

Sc0rPs said:


> So what is Islam? Rapists & pedophiles? Guess you never been in a Catholic church! Pretty much all pedos in America are white.... so how do you wrap that into your conspiracy? Again, not a Muslim so showing the contrary or flaws in it doesn't matter - all religions have contradictions. I know Mohammed was a rapist, but in ancient Greece you need to have butt sex with a grown adult!
> 
> So, wearing a medical face mask somehow justifies some backwards culture all fits nicely to you? Your thread claims that because your racist, afraid or just thick. Who else wears face coverings? The KKK! So your an Islamist KKK is you wear a medical face mask!
> 
> I didn't resort to name calling, but it's not me with the feeble mind. Please seek help.





Sc0rPs said:


> I guarantee that anyone you sold to your paranoid racist conspiracy theory is just as thick as you, or just went along to shut you up.
> 
> Name one group of anything that doesn't eye world conquest, why do you think we're bombing every 13 minutes and have military bases all over the world? The US is the current modern day Empire and it's not all for freedom.


I'll consolidate this into one post. 
@ScOrPs

Your obvious lack of grasp on reality and your amazingly low IQ is frightening. I sincerely hope that you have not, nor you will you ever procreate. Surely, there is a shotgun near you that needs suck-started!

Thanks!

Slippy! :vs_wave:


----------



## stevekozak

Slippy said:


> I'll consolidate this into one post.
> @ScOrPs
> 
> Your obvious lack of grasp on reality and your amazingly low IQ is frightening. I sincerely hope that you have not, nor you will you ever procreate. Surely, there is a shotgun near you that needs suck-started!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Slippy! :vs_wave:


Maybe he can invite his friends and they can make a party of it!! It would mean less Slippy Pikes will be needed in the future!! I am a conservationist....:vs_wave:


----------



## 23897

Will you all calm down??

Behave yourselves. Just because Denton cannot slap your wrists doesn't mean you have to act like this.

I'll call @Cricket if you don't !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

Sc0rPs said:


> So what is Islam? Rapists & pedophiles? Guess you never been in a Catholic church! Pretty much all pedos in America are white.... so how do you wrap that into your conspiracy? Again, not a Muslim so showing the contrary or flaws in it doesn't matter - all religions have contradictions. I know Mohammed was a rapist, but in ancient Greece you need to have butt sex with a grown adult!
> 
> So, wearing a medical face mask somehow justifies some backwards culture all fits nicely to you? Your thread claims that because your racist, afraid or just thick. Who else wears face coverings? The KKK! So your an Islamist KKK is you wear a medical face mask!
> 
> I didn't resort to name calling, but it's not me with the feeble mind. Please seek help.





fangfarrier said:


> Will you all calm down??
> 
> Behave yourselves. Just because Denton cannot slap your wrists doesn't mean you have to act like this.
> 
> I'll call @Cricket if you don't !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put your Yoda avatar back on and I'll behave otherwise NO YODA NO PEACE!


----------



## Slippy

A very insightful and truthful video from Andrew Tate, kickbox and mma champ.
https://banned.video/watch?id=5fed05e89e16791e714d5062


----------



## Sc0rPs

RedLion said:


> Only a fool thinks that we are in a pandemic. Scamdemic is the truth and the numbers prove it along with the other manipulations like counting seasonal flu deaths as covid deaths and counting practically anyone that happens to die while having covid (suicides, accidents, the recent heart attack death by the freshman GOP Rep). The real numbers show that only about 20,000 U.S. citizens have directly died from covid.
> As I said in another thread, I stopped wearing a mask everywhere except for at work 6 weeks ago. Interesting that only one store manager has asked me about not wearing a mask and he accepted my answer that "I am exempt" without asking why. I really think that majority of folks know covid is BS. Even the slower sheeple are starting to get a clue.


 So your saying all those deaths are from the flu? Perhaps you should take up some medical training before making claims like that. The virus was detected and people are dying every 16 seconds. When did the flu ever claim such high numbers? There has been plenty of you 'proving us wrong' that actually caught it and died, I hope you don't become the next one to learn the hard way. Try to visit and spend some time in a Hospital, see how burnt out the staff are, see how bad the patients are suffering... think that's the average thing happening yearly?


----------



## RedLion

Sc0rPs said:


> So your saying all those deaths are from the flu? Perhaps you should take up some medical training before making claims like that. The virus was detected and people are dying every 16 seconds. When did the flu ever claim such high numbers? There has been plenty of you 'proving us wrong' that actually caught it and died, I hope you don't become the next one to learn the hard way. Try to visit and spend some time in a Hospital, see how burnt out the staff are, see how bad the patients are suffering... think that's the average thing happening yearly?


Lord where to start....


----------



## Chiefster23

Sc0rPs said:


> So your saying all those deaths are from the flu? Perhaps you should take up some medical training before making claims like that. The virus was detected and people are dying every 16 seconds. When did the flu ever claim such high numbers? There has been plenty of you 'proving us wrong' that actually caught it and died, I hope you don't become the next one to learn the hard way. Try to visit and spend some time in a Hospital, see how burnt out the staff are, see how bad the patients are suffering... think that's the average thing happening yearly?


Lets talk about all these covid deaths. Two days ago a nurse appeared on TV talking about a covid death she witnessed. Yep, he died if covid. Those three bullets in his chest had nothing to do with his death. The congressman elect that just died...... yep, covid! Nevermind the heart attack he had. My dentist had a close relative also die of a heart attack........ cause of death on the death certificate was COVID. Hit by a bus...... covid. Struck by lightning....... covid. Apparently this winter there is no common flue in the USA. Everything is covid.

To my fellow 'prepper forum' readers; ignor this guy! He has clearly drank the cool aid and you're wasting your time trying to argue with a fool.


----------



## Sc0rPs

Slippy said:


> I'll consolidate this into one post.
> @ScOrPs
> 
> Your obvious lack of grasp on reality and your amazingly low IQ is frightening. I sincerely hope that you have not, nor you will you ever procreate. Surely, there is a shotgun near you that needs suck-started!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Slippy! :vs_wave:


 Your obvious resorting to bash on anyone questioning your nut job conspiracy theory proves your lack of intellect. You created this thread to claim what? Islam planted the virus in China and had it spread from there across the globe in order for all to ear medical face masks which will slowly degrade our minds & values so much we will be like them! Yup, makes a lot of sense!

Here's a thought champ, when you create a post making such a claim you show have the intellect to be able to counter any argument, state some points backing your claim... you know? Converse and debate like someone with a mind and prove your claim?

Nah, too much for you so resort to bashing & belittling! A true product of today's society, debating is a thing of the past... now anyone that doesn't agree is the enemy and is the enemy! Simpleton.


----------



## Sc0rPs

Slippy said:


> A very insightful and truthful video from Andrew Tate, kickbox and mma champ.
> https://banned.video/watch?id=5fed05e89e16791e714d5062


 Insightful by someone that has zero medical training, zero workings in any positions of power and not much education at all? This is what your using as proof?

Here's a video from some random guy that has no access to any insider government records or medical records! How about an insider? Whistleblower? A plot this big can't possibly have everyone in the government and intel agencies willingly going along can it? Surely some will still fight against this new marshal state Islam dictatorship the Oligarch are trying to create and come sounding the alarm? No one? The millions with access all don't care for all their friends and family in this new police state? Amazing!


----------



## Sc0rPs

Chiefster23 said:


> Lets talk about all these covid deaths. Two days ago a nurse appeared on TV talking about a covid death she witnessed. Yep, he died if covid. Those three bullets in his chest had nothing to do with his death. The congressman elect that just died...... yep, covid! Nevermind the heart attack he had. My dentist had a close relative also die of a heart attack........ cause of death on the death certificate was COVID. Hit by a bus...... covid. Struck by lightning....... covid. Apparently this winter there is no common flue in the USA. Everything is covid.
> 
> To my fellow 'prepper forum' readers; ignor this guy! He has clearly drank the cool aid and you're wasting your time trying to argue with a fool.


 To my fellow preppers, ignore anyone unwilling to converse and debate a topic without having to resort to bashing/belittling.

Never said there isn't any deaths by other means now did I? In fact there was documented cases where it was automatic Covid when just showing similar symptoms. What's the dead count today? US has about 335k deaths and no that doesn't include people shot. Guess we also see care homes that spread the flu die like this before? Now take a look at how many died this year over last, then take 10 years for an average number per year. You'll see 2020 there has been a huge jump in deaths, guess everyone is just trigger happy! All deaths were by gun shot wounds!


----------



## Slippy

...And back to the regularly scheduled program...

So, from a preparedness standpoint, muslims from other countries should never be allowed to enter these United States of America as they bring their Sharia Law which is slavery law. 

Their goal is to make the infidel submit (or be killed) and the mask wearing debacle will be one indicator of who will submit and who won't. 

As many have stated, and I agree, if you want to wear a mask, do so. If not, don't. So far all of the data proves that masks do nothing to keep you from getting or passing on things that potentially cause illness. There are simply too many other factors.


----------



## 23897

Sc0rPs said:


> So your saying all those deaths are from the flu? Perhaps you should take up some medical training before making claims like that. The virus was detected and people are dying every 16 seconds. When did the flu ever claim such high numbers? There has been plenty of you 'proving us wrong' that actually caught it and died, I hope you don't become the next one to learn the hard way. Try to visit and spend some time in a Hospital, see how burnt out the staff are, see how bad the patients are suffering... think that's the average thing happening yearly?


Yes. I AM saying the majority of deaths are probably the 'flu. 
The virus was detected?? Really?? Tell me how the VIRUS was detected. 
The influenza pandemic of 1918: Spanish 'flu. You know it was never isolated too?
Burnt out staff? I'm no choreography expert but those routines look tiring. 
Do I think it is the yearly thing? Nope. 
Do I think it's over-hyped yes. 
Try spending sometime in a hospital? Everyday, nearly, my friend, everyday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Sc0rPs said:


> Your obvious resorting to bash on anyone questioning your nut job conspiracy theory proves your lack of intellect. You created this thread to claim what? Islam planted the virus in China and had it spread from there across the globe in order for all to ear medical face masks which will slowly degrade our minds & values so much we will be like them! Yup, makes a lot of sense!
> 
> Here's a thought champ, when you create a post making such a claim you show have the intellect to be able to counter any argument, state some points backing your claim... you know? Converse and debate like someone with a mind and prove your claim?
> 
> Nah, too much for you so resort to bashing & belittling! A true product of today's society, debating is a thing of the past... now anyone that doesn't agree is the enemy and is the enemy! Simpleton.


Happy to debate you. I'm sure you can demonstrate my lack of intellect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357

Sc0rPs said:


> So what is Islam? Rapists & pedophiles? Guess you never been in a Catholic church! Pretty much all pedos in America are white.... so how do you wrap that into your conspiracy? Again, not a Muslim so showing the contrary or flaws in it doesn't matter - all religions have contradictions. I know Mohammed was a rapist, but in ancient Greece you need to have butt sex with a grown adult!
> 
> So, wearing a medical face mask somehow justifies some backwards culture all fits nicely to you? Your thread claims that because your racist, afraid or just thick. Who else wears face coverings? The KKK! So your an Islamist KKK is you wear a medical face mask!
> 
> I didn't resort to name calling, but it's not me with the feeble mind. Please seek help.





Sc0rPs said:


> I guarantee that anyone you sold to your paranoid racist conspiracy theory is just as thick as you, or just went along to shut you up.
> 
> Name one group of anything that doesn't eye world conquest, why do you think we're bombing every 13 minutes and have military bases all over the world? The US is the current modern day Empire and it's not all for freedom.


Those are are odd and militant replies, and they are obtuse because they ignore evidence to the contrary.
And they are angry,I can see who you are attacking, but who are you defending?


----------



## 1skrewsloose

This Dick is a Major Racist!!


----------



## Prepared One

RedLion said:


> Lord where to start....


Good to see you back Red. As you can see, somebody left the back gate open. :vs_cool:


----------



## admin

In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.


There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.


That being said, this is not grade school. We don’t gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.


If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.


If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.


- Cricket


----------

